# DLA3: Commerce



## businessgamer85

So much goes on here and there is plenty of flexers that do this Warehouse so I just thought it needs its own thread.

Let me start off with they're not letting anybody in before 45/15 past the hour like they used to so a huge cluster this morning with parking and people cutting you off


----------



## Pacrat

Wish I would had known this before I got there lol 

I am dropping my 11am block at exactly 6:30pm folks


----------



## Myrney

They just dropped blocks at 6:03a. I got a notification, but nothing showed. I'm thinking they were morning blocks and I'm already on at 1030a


----------



## businessgamer85

If you were there yesterday at 3pm I pity you. It was a horrible cluster of confusion. empty racks, meetings for Scoobs, and flex at each end. Cars stuck in the middle trying to leave because people cant park straight.


----------



## businessgamer85

So yesterday I hot 20 to pasadena 1 box said "burbank" It didnt scan the blue best said if you see something tha doesnt seem close to your other blocks to let them know. lol was this a mistake?


----------



## Shangsta

businessgamer85 said:


> So yesterday I hot 20 to pasadena 1 box said "burbank" It didnt scan the blue best said if you see something tha doesnt seem close to your other blocks to let them know. lol was this a mistake?


You should always be checking for mis 
sorts. You are forunate it didnt scan lots of sucker at my warehouse will get 30 packages to one city and then a random 30 minutes away.

The people working at the warehouse make mistakes all the time.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Okay, who scooped me by a microsecond on the 11am tomorrow? LOL. No sooner had I refreshed did I accept, but I didn't get the 'Congrat...', must've been swiped by a hair.


----------



## Nubiwon

Was there any offer for tomorrow block at Commerce today? Been refreshing app since 10:50am today and got nothing.


----------



## businessgamer85

Nope haven seen one myself there was a lot yesterday and I got one for wed at 1030 which I might drop.


----------



## Flexxx

Got one while exiting the wh.


----------



## Nubiwon

A 2 hour block 9 p.m. to 11 p.m. tonight @ Commerce. Don't think that is a safe time to make any kind of delivery


----------



## Flexxx

Man, not even an extra $0.50


----------



## businessgamer85

I got the jesus scared outta me, I delivered late and was walking on the grass the cops shine their lights on me and I swear I seen one of them with a gun on their hand walking toward me. he questioned me said neighbors called about a "suspecious" car "cruising" around he said I had no uniform , unmarked car, on or credentials (guess my badge and boxes wasnt enough "how can they know youre not stealing them or tresspassing, you do know legally you could even get shot if on their property because technically youre tresspassing , Ask amazon for a shirt or something hours to be delivering didnt know they did this". SGV is way way too paranoid. especially pasadena as much as close to home it is not worth it for a while...

I emailed amazon asked for a shirt and something to identify my car and theyre gonna send me a company shirt. as for a magnetic company decal they told me theyd order one but not to sure when


----------



## jester121

We don't even get a badge here. 

But it is wise to stay on the sidewalk when possible.


----------



## mr.white

businessgamer85 said:


> I got the jesus scared outta me, I delivered late and was walking on the grass the cops shine their lights on me and I swear I seen one of them with a gun on their hand walking toward me. he questioned me said neighbors called about a "suspecious" car "cruising" around he said I had no uniform , unmarked car, on or credentials (guess my badge and boxes wasnt enough "how can they know youre not stealing them or tresspassing, you do know legally you could even get shot if on their property because technically youre tresspassing , Ask amazon for a shirt or something hours to be delivering didnt know they did this". SGV is way way too paranoid. especially pasadena as much as close to home it is not worth it for a while...
> 
> I emailed amazon asked for a shirt and something to identify my car and theyre gonna send me a company shirt. as for a magnetic company decal they told me theyd order one but not to sure when


I delivered 1 to Arcadia and three to ELA(I put on my old Uber decal so I could look legit). I did the ELA so fast I was home by 10


----------



## businessgamer85

Well most houses I have to go through the grass deliver, I've gotten some people question where the package is from and who I am...Ive explained but still. lol


----------



## mr.white

businessgamer85 said:


> Well most houses I have to go through the grass deliver, I've gotten some people question where the package is from and who I am...Ive explained but still. lol


I get that questioning even during the day lol!


----------



## businessgamer85

mr.white said:


> I get that questioning even during the day lol!


Lmao especially the elderly they're like "Who is amazon? yes this is me but who what is it?" :/ then I say maybe someone sent you a gift?


----------



## businessgamer85

I repeat do not do a 5 p.m. shift and drive around Telegraph Road after 4 o'clock it's a nightmare


----------



## Nubiwon

There are 3 open offers for tonight. Have fun delivering in the rain


----------



## businessgamer85

I dont want pneumonia...I feel bad dor that one chick whos always using her inhaler while loading boxes :/ getting sick and stuck in rush hr (usually takes 1 hr to pasadena) then 1 way streets, no parking made me learn my lesson


----------



## mr.white

I did the 5pm. I get to DLA3 Commerce see my rack 7 packages. I'm like where too San Gabriel area or Whittier? Guess where I had to go! Anaheim! (The guy behind me got brea and fullerton)I was like these packages say DLA2 but no answer so off I went . Took me 45 min off ramp magnolia. Luckily all where within a 3 block radius. Finished by 615pm. Took the streets home. Got home by 7pm. Hey did you guys get the email that it was going to be a busy week?


----------



## Pacrat

mr.white said:


> I did the 5pm. I get to DLA3 Commerce see my rack 7 packages. I'm like where too San Gabriel area or Whittier? Guess where I had to go! Anaheim! (The guy behind me got brea and fullerton)I was like these packages say DLA2 but no answer so off I went . Took me 45 min off ramp magnolia. Luckily all where within a 3 block radius. Finished by 615pm. Took the streets home. Got home by 7pm. Hey did you guys get the email that it was going to be a busy week?


WOW you're one hard working sun of a gun! I seen a Fullerton on my rack that was just pasadena and returned it no problem. HOW did you manage in this rain? The visibility and wow that fast? Tbh I totally love Cerritos over pasadena or whittier anytime

P.S I would have been damned if I worked today and got those horrible routes. Props man


----------



## businessgamer85

What's the earliest time and the latest time youve been scheduled at dla3?


----------



## mr.white

businessgamer85 said:


> What's the earliest time and the latest time youve been scheduled at dla3?


There earliest 1030am and the latest 9pm.


----------



## Nubiwon

Amazon saying extremely busy next week. and yet no block schedule for next week


----------



## businessgamer85

4 hour blocks back $72 i scored 2 as im waiting in line now


----------



## Flexxx

Any 1:30 blocks today?


----------



## mr.white

I've been getting 10:30. 430or 500pm and 800pm


----------



## businessgamer85

Flexxx said:


> Any 1:30 blocks today?


I seen one as I was fishing for a later time


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping an 11:30 at 1:05, hoping to catch a 10:30


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> Any 1:30 blocks today?


Didn't see 1:30pm block but a 2pm block for 5 hours


----------



## gsr717

5 hour block ? how much was the pay ?


----------



## Nubiwon

Same $18 an hour...


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

It's raining like crazy unexpected and friday it'll be worse


----------



## sweatypawz

Hahahahahahah. I swear people who are native to LA are so dramatic about rain. It's really not that bad. Keep alert, don't speed, don't brake abruptly, don't drive 20 miles under the speed limit because it is trickling and everyone will live. 

More blocks for me I guess!


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

sweatypawz said:


> Hahahahahahah. I swear people who are native to LA are so dramatic about rain. It's really not that bad. Keep alert, don't speed, don't brake abruptly, don't drive 20 miles under the speed limit because it is trickling and everyone will live.
> 
> More blocks for me I guess!


Try recovering from a good sore throat and having asthma :/ its the rain for me but the visibility and crazy madness at the outlets in commerce with the rain lol


----------



## businessgamer85

I love the rain but on holiday shopping by the citadel is chaos I was late 30mins again yesterday. Override


----------



## Flexxx

TruegamerSeymour said:


> It's raining like crazy unexpected and friday it'll be worse


Morning looks fine, the evening blocks look terrible.


----------



## Flexxx

What time are people picking up these elusive 1 pm blocks?


----------



## mr.white

I've been picking up 2pm blocks at 12pm haven't seen 1pm


----------



## businessgamer85

Flexxx said:


> What time are people picking up these elusive 1 pm blocks?


It was a $72 one I got earlier this week for later that day while waiting to leave the wh.


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> I've been picking up 2pm blocks at 12pm haven't seen 1pm


Just grabbed one, thanks.


----------



## sweatypawz

DLA3 still has the 40hr cap on. They're going to have lots of fun trying to find people to deliver all those x-mas gifts.


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping a 10:30 at 9:10


----------



## oicu812

Saw one Flex driver with a "passenger". Driver drives to warehouse. Passenger gets out nearby. Driver checks in. Load up. Drive out of warehouse and passenger gets back in. What's the deal? Doing Uber and Flex at the same time?


----------



## jester121

Helper. One person drives, the other runs packages. Saves time finding parking, and probably speeds up blocks by a fair bit.


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone get blocks for DLA3 tmmr?


----------



## oicu812

jester121 said:


> Helper. One person drives, the other runs packages. Saves time finding parking, and probably speeds up blocks by a fair bit.


Didn't think it was allowed otherwise I'll take a helper into the warehouse.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Anyone get blocks for DLA3 tmmr?


Only assigned ones.

Don't think they'll be too busy tomorrow. It's still a holiday for most people. They had 2 hr block for 8pm last night. I would've taken it if I wasn't 5 minutes from home.

Update:
Just picked up a 3 hr 5pm block.


----------



## jester121

oicu812 said:


> Didn't think it was allowed otherwise I'll take a helper into the warehouse.


It isn't allowed, that's why you saw them doing it all sneaky like.


----------



## oicu812

jester121 said:


> It isn't allowed, that's why you saw them doing it all sneaky like.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Anyone get blocks for DLA3 tmmr?


Are they even open tomorrow?


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Are they even open tomorrow?


No idea! I forgot to ask one of the employees


----------



## oicu812

They are opened tomorrow. I picked up a 5pm block tonight.


----------



## Flexxx

Hmmm, I checked at 10:30 and didn't see anything.


----------



## businessgamer85

Was checking yesterday I did see blocks open in the AM. I Got a block for Tomorrow but Havent caught any for today


----------



## Flexxx

Yeah, got one for tmrw. If there's any 2 blocks they should be dropping around this time.


----------



## sweatypawz

Was there a 24hr 10:30 drop today?


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Was there a 24hr 10:30 drop today?


I saw nothing. And then nothing at 11am and 1130am. WTF


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I saw nothing. And then nothing at 11am and 1130am. WTF


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Noooooooooooooo


And nothing at noon!!!


----------



## Myrney

Ok, had to return a package to warehouse. A guy in blue vest said blocks have not been released yet for 1030a & 11am tomorrow


----------



## Flexxx

Ugh just missed a 2 block by a second.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Ugh just missed a 2 block by a second.


Same. Assuming there was only a few then.


----------



## Myrney

This is really frustrating


----------



## businessgamer85

I been refreshing all day have not seen a block open for tomorrow unless people got it that fast. The 11am was chaotic at the wh I mean cars all the way to the exit blocking the driveway and a cluster zigzags of cars like out of a in n out burger drive thru line sequence lol


----------



## Myrney

okay, they did drop blocks at 5pm. I snagged one


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> okay, they did drop blocks at 5pm. I snagged one


Now to get a morning block


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> okay, they did drop blocks at 5pm. I snagged one


Morning blocks?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Morning blocks?


Blocks for tomorrow evening. I guess we gotta watch for the morning blocks. Maybe they have enough people scheduled?


----------



## Pacrat

havent seen any AM blocks and it was packed around 1030 they had to pull racks for ppl


----------



## Myrney

Pacrat said:


> havent seen any AM blocks and it was packed around 1030 they had to pull racks for ppl


I was there at 1030am, but then I was one of the first five in


----------



## Pacrat

i got there at 1030 but was inside at probably 1055 i mean it was packed so I assume they have to many ppl scheduled


----------



## Myrney

Pacrat said:


> i got there at 1030 but was inside at probably 1055 i mean it was packed so I assume they have to many ppl scheduled


I figured as much. Wow. That is crazy


----------



## mr.white

I was at the warehouse for a 1030 am and most of the time grab a block for the next day but nothing.


----------



## sweatypawz

Any luck anyone?


----------



## businessgamer85

At 6am there was 3 blocks open I just grabbed a 1030 the others were probably 11 and 10

In the "blocks available" notification btw


----------



## sweatypawz

I guess 24hrs are over.


----------



## Myrney

I think so! Damn


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I think so! Damn


Did you grab a block this morning??


----------



## Myrney

Guess it's time to start getting up at 530am and fishing again


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Did you grab a block this morning??


Nope. See you at 5pm?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Nope. See you at 5pm?


Yep see ya then.


----------



## sweatypawz

businessgamer85 said:


> At 6am there was 3 blocks open I just grabbed a 1030 the others were probably 11 and 10
> 
> In the "blocks available" notification btw


How were the morning blocks today?


----------



## Flexxx

Scheduled for tomorrow so wasn't looking. Were there any drops for tomorrow? Or is the new drop at 6 am same day?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Scheduled for tomorrow so was looking. Were there any drops for tomorrow? Or is the new drop at 6 am same day?


I didn't see drops for morning blocks today. There was a 5pm block drop, but I missed it by a second or two.


----------



## Myrney

My route tonight (17 drops) began in East LA, took me through El Sereno, Highland Park and Eagle Rock, over to South Pasadena with two final stops in Alhambra. I left the warehouse about 515pm and was finished by 8pm. Thank God I live only a couple miles from the final drop.

Whew.


----------



## oicu812

They must need drivers for the night as I saw 2 - 2 hr blocks for 7:30 and 8:00pm.


----------



## sweatypawz

Were there morning blocks today?


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Were there morning blocks today?


So like the crackhead that I am, I got up at 5am,logged in and have been waiting


----------



## Flexxx

Meant to post this here instead of LA thread



> So I asked one of the yellow vest and apparently they messed up the schedule for this week. Should be back to normal next week.
> 
> There's like 7 racks for the 10:30


----------



## businessgamer85

My baby sister had a delivery 2 in burbank and weho! She said the blue vest said she had to take them as she scanned one already all the others were Rosemead
Lol she's at the roxy now


----------



## Pacrat

join the club I got 2 packages to the ghetty center area :/ $54 for 64miles woot


----------



## Myrney

Have there been shifts for tomorrow? Or are "we" closed?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Have there been shifts for tomorrow? Or are "we" closed?


Closed tmmr back open monday. Did 5hrs today and asked.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Closed tmmr back open monday. Did 5hrs today and asked.


Nice! I feel like my app hates me because it keeps closing on me. I have worked once since Wed.


----------



## oicu812

There were several 2 hr blocks Yesterday (Saturday) afternoon at 4, 4:30 and one afterwards that you could've worked. Granted it was a little wet out that at that time.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> There were several 2 hr blocks Yesterday (Saturday) afternoon at 4, 4:30 and one afterwards that you could've worked. Granted it was a little wet out that at that time.


Those 2hr routes were great. Got 2 packages to deliver only.


----------



## Flexxx

Looks like the 24hr drop is back, picked up a block an hour ago.


----------



## mr.white

I also picked up a 1030am for tomorrow at 1030am today


----------



## businessgamer85

Got an 11am for tomorrow and working PM as we speak guess the blocks are back fellas


----------



## Nubiwon

I got 11:30am block for tomorrow around 12:30pm today. Wasn't able to get any blocks last week.


----------



## Myrney

Scored two blocks for tomorrow and was given a single reserved block for Tuesday morning. So glad there are blocks available again


----------



## businessgamer85

There was a bunch of blocks open for today and tomorrow hope it stays that way.


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> There was a bunch of blocks open for today and tomorrow hope it stays that way.


Wasn't the WH is supposed to be closed today?


----------



## businessgamer85

oicu812 said:


> Wasn't the WH is supposed to be closed today?


My bad I meant yesterday and tomorrow my brain is fried.


----------



## Pacrat

picked up 2 blocks at 5am for today and tomorrow! Commerce is on a roll now


----------



## Myrney

I dropped my 1030am and picked up an 1130am block today! I just wanted to watch the Rose Parade. And I have an evening shift. So happy


----------



## Flexxx

Pacrat said:


> picked up 2 blocks at 5am for today and tomorrow! Commerce is on a roll now


What time for tomorrow?


----------



## businessgamer85

11am I love those times because traffic starts when I'm barely home


----------



## Pacrat

Flexxx said:


> What time for tomorrow?


1030


----------



## mr.white

How were everyone's blocks today? At 1030am had 27 to Lakewood. Go there 11am finished by 1130am. But the 430pm block was 17 packages 14 to cypress 2 to buena park and the last one to norwalk. Finished by 630pm. See you guys at 1030am tomorrow.


----------



## oicu812

It's nice to do all drop off at front door and leave.


----------



## businessgamer85

I did 2 blocks today 1sto was 16 to Cerritos finished in 1hr add 24 min drive and 24 to go back to commerce. Then got Fullerton just 13 and a 22min drive finishing in 1hr then 25min home.

a guy in Fullerton yelled at my empty car with hazard lights said "don't double park it's illegal" I flipped him off ( I was just parked a bit away from the curb to avoid unnecessary transmission wear by reversing unnecessarily) The customer comes out and says "may I help you?" I Said "package" he kinda trips and goes woah woah thanks sounded like toast from hysteria...anywhoo... The hick with a HUGE monster truck turns around and I say "what's the problem?" He says "you're double parked it's against the law" I said "well I was delivering a package for less than 30secs "he says theres plenty of parking down the block" I'm like..."ok you win" he says "good" I drive off and said "Stop pretending to be a cop you moron'...

First time I've ever been to fullerton
I Heard tales from flexers that OC folk are extremely paranoid stuck up and rude.


----------



## Pacrat

wow maybe because they see to much mickey mouse and snoopy out there they are pissed thats the only thing they're known for besides kelly thomas. ahem*

okay To the 2 gorgeous guys flirting with each other around 430 in front of the line FLIRT ON YOUR OWN TIME! jesus it happens everytime... slowing us down with your tonguing and pocket dunking smh


----------



## businessgamer85

Lol I seen them but we waited for long in the line around 415pm it was entertaining jk We need some TV like those shell gas stations


----------



## mr.white

Pacrat said:


> wow maybe because they see to much mickey mouse and snoopy out there they are pissed thats the only thing they're known for besides kelly thomas. ahem*
> You mean 2 two guys that were talking outside the first car in line? The black nissan versa? I was like it's past 415 let's move it haha I was like 8th in line.
> 
> okay To the 2 gorgeous guys flirting with each other around 430 in front of the line FLIRT ON YOUR OWN TIME! jesus it happens everytime... slowing us down with your tonguing and pocket dunking smh


----------



## oicu812

I had to sneak through the middle of those 2 when I left at 4:50.

I didn't know that DLA3 cover that far east to Diamond Bar. First time dropping packages off in Diamond Bar. Nice area but too many gated communities.

Who is the guy with the Audi A4 doing Flex?


----------



## mr.white

oicu812 said:


> I had to sneak through the middle of those 2 when I left at 4:50.
> 
> I didn't know that DLA3 cover that far east to Diamond Bar. First time dropping packages off in Diamond Bar. Nice area but too many gated communities.


There farthest I've been to the SGV is El Monte by the 10 and 605. And to Altadena. 
Today I did the OC. Cypress, buena park.


----------



## businessgamer85

I asked myself the same thing, Also the guy with the new black BMW... both middle eastern too (I'm not a racist I LOVE zankou chicken and love the culture ok I'm jealous) Those cars are probably worth more than what we make yearly


----------



## oicu812

Seems like DLA3 border is expanding eastward into SB county and southward to OC.


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> I asked myself the same thing, Also the guy with the new BMW... Those cars are probably worth more than what we make yearly


They should be doing UberSelect and Lyft Premier if they are not already.


----------



## Flexxx

Are the 4:30's two hours?


----------



## businessgamer85

oicu812 said:


> Seems like DLA3 border is expanding eastward into SB county and southward to OC.


Please don't jinx it...Today was horrible


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> Are the 4:30's two hours?


3 hrs

Only 2 hrs I know of are after 6.


----------



## businessgamer85

Flexxx said:


> Are the 4:30's two hours?


No it was 3 hrs for me


----------



## mr.white

I've seen a Mercedes Benz with an uber sticker and a cadillac


----------



## mr.white

Yeah 430 and 5pm are 3 hours.


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> Please don't jinx it...Today was horrible


I hope they open a WH in Ontario or Chino.


----------



## businessgamer85

oicu812 said:


> I hope they open a WH in Ontario or Chino.


For personal reasons I don't wanna end up back there. for the people that love it or live near there they probably will.


----------



## oicu812

Also, who's the girl that drives a GTI? I have a block with enough packages that would need two GTIs. I thought the requirement was a mid-size 4 door sedan. Didn't think a GTI would qualify.


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> For personal reasons I don't wanna end up back there. for the people that love it or live near there they probably will.


It'll cut my commute time to the WH in half.


----------



## businessgamer85

oicu812 said:


> Also, who's the girl that drives a GTI? I have a block with enough packages that would need two GTIs. I thought the requirement was a mid-size 4 door sedan. Didn't think a GTI would qualify.


I seen it and asked if I could use my scion the blue vest said absolutely not, anyways I said well there's a 2 door celica there he said he either doesn't work flex or they didn't catch it. It's the 10th time he's there


----------



## mr.white

How far do you guys live from the warehouse? I live less than 3 miles like 2.7 to be exact away.


----------



## Flexxx

businessgamer85 said:


> No it was 3 hrs for me


Oh, on Saturday I was offered a 4:30 two hour block.

Are these dropping 24hrs before?


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> I seen it and asked if I could use my scion the blue vest said absolutely not, anyways I said well there's a 2 door celica there he said he either doesn't work flex or they didn't catch it. It's the 10th time he's there


Next time you see it, take a picture of the person loading Prime packages into it and show it to the blue vest.

If it's fine with the Celica and GTI, I'll start using my beater Civic.


----------



## mr.white

Flexxx said:


> Oh, on Saturday I was offered a 4:30 two hour block.
> 
> Are these dropping 24hrs before?


Morning blocks are 24 hrs and for blocks at 2, 430 ,5 ,530 I wait for them the later blocks start showing up around 230 or later . Today I got the 430 at 300pm


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> How far do you guys live from the warehouse? I live less than 3 miles like 2.7 to be exact away.


3.7 miles, it's like a 10-12 minute drive.


----------



## businessgamer85

mr.white said:


> How far do you guys live from the warehouse? I live less than 3 miles like 2.7 to be exact away.


You're a lucky son of a gun! I live 20mins no traffic or 30 with. Rosemead


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> Oh, on Saturday I was offered a 4:30 two hour block.
> 
> Are these dropping 24hrs before?


No, those are dropped as needed basis. Those 2 hr blocks at 4 and 4:30 are probably Priority that needed to be delivered. You'll probably have fewer than 5 packages. One guy said his 2 hr block had 1 package.


----------



## Flexxx

businessgamer85 said:


> I seen it and asked if I could use my scion the blue vest said absolutely not, anyways I said well there's a 2 door celica there he said he either doesn't work flex or they didn't catch it. It's the 10th time he's there


Almost sure I've seen a 2 door red Honda in the morning a few times.


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> You're a lucky son of a gun! I live 20mins no traffic or 30 with. Rosemead


I'll get a room at Commerce Casino. I'll be very close. Actually, I'll probably play at the upcoming LAPC at Commerce and do Flex when I'm not playing.


----------



## mr.white

businessgamer85 said:


> You're a lucky son of a gun! I live 20mins no traffic or 30 with. Rosemead


Hey but at least if you get an afternoon block most of the time it's by you and you finish close to home!


----------



## businessgamer85

Yea when I got a late block the yellow vest said "some guy didn't show up" so yes they do as needed as well

SOME times lol I prefer not to take any blocks after 3pm. If I do has to be after 7 or anytime on weekends/holidays because traffic is brutal


----------



## businessgamer85

oicu812 said:


> I'll get a room at Commerce Casino. I'll be very close. Actually, I'll probably play at the upcoming LAPC at Commerce and do Flex when I'm not playing.


A bunch of distant flexers should pitch in get 1 room do flex together pay only like 10 bucks.


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> I'll get a room at Commerce Casino. I'll be very close. Actually, I'll probably play at the upcoming LAPC at Commerce and do Flex when I'm not playing.


Heh, thinking about playing the turbo deepstack. You play much?


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> Heh, thinking about playing the turbo deepstack. You play much?


One or two events per one or two tourneys a year.


----------



## oicu812

I'm going to bring my beater car next time. I'm sure the people at the WH doesn't know what or what car isn't the qualified type.


----------



## businessgamer85

oicu812 said:


> I'm going to bring my beater car next time. I'm sure the people at the WH doesn't know what or what car isn't the qualified type.


They won't say squat! This one yellow vest loves to small talk with girls I noticed it. So he won't care haha


----------



## Nubiwon

oicu812 said:


> I'll get a room at Commerce Casino. I'll be very close. Actually, I'll probably play at the upcoming LAPC at Commerce and do Flex when I'm not playing.


I actually play there in between blocks lol.
Thinking of playing the big-o, too old for NL tourneys.


----------



## businessgamer85

Coming at almost :5 past the hour pays off. I Got only 8 packages for 11am to cerritos


----------



## mr.white

businessgamer85 said:


> Coming at almost :5 past the hour pays off. I Got only 8 packages for 11am to cerritos


Lucky you! At the 1030am I had 40 packages 27 stops. The only good thing is I only had 1 apartment with no gate code so I knocked on the managers door and he let me in. Now time to go fishing for a 430 or 5pm hahaha


----------



## Pacrat

ok i got to the wh late only like 4 of us all girls then 1 guy all batman hoodie wirh batman converse mute girl with a loud ass CRV and the COOL asian gal with plugs n hybrid. they got like 10 boxes to lakewood i got 40 to damn Hacienda.


----------



## businessgamer85

It's a modified CRV that's my baby sister she's not mute (I wish) lmao but shy

Plug girl is also quiet cute tho


----------



## Flexxx

I think the "asian with plugs" is in this thread.


----------



## Pacrat

sorry lol she and the other girl are the only ones who dont small talk with yellow vests. I like when people work not socialize and slow us down like the 2 guys yesterday mr white mentioned


----------



## businessgamer85

Those two gentleman always flirt with each other and slow us down... 3 witnesses here. I caught the guy in the grey hybrid dropping off a girl then picking her up.. not against it but he's smart


----------



## mr.white

Have any of you picked up an afternoon block for today? I know traffic is going to suck but I didn't work wed through Sunday. Did 2 yesterday and one today just want to do 1 more!


----------



## businessgamer85

I've been looking out of curiosity and nothing man. I got one for tomorrow my cut off is 1pm lol


----------



## mr.white

Thanks! Yesterday I picked up a 430pm at about this time. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Pacrat

Its funny bussiness85 seems u love to reserve blocks for this community lmao


----------



## businessgamer85

Pacrat said:


> Its funny bussiness85 seems u love to reserve blocks for this community lmao


That wasn't the original plan, Things pop up since I'm per diem elsewhere... but that's not bad lol I wonder can we get in "trouble" for dropping so much?


----------



## sweatypawz

Pacrat said:


> ok i got to the wh late only like 4 of us all girls then 1 guy all batman hoodie wirh batman converse mute girl with a loud ass CRV and the COOL asian gal with plugs n hybrid. they got like 10 boxes to lakewood i got 40 to damn Hacienda.





businessgamer85 said:


> It's a modified CRV that's my baby sister she's not mute (I wish) lmao but shy
> 
> Plug girl is also quiet cute tho





Flexxx said:


> I think the "asian with plugs" is in this thread.


Hahahhaah that's me! Thanks guys


----------



## Pacrat

you're welcome, the one with the best hair amongst the flexers lol


----------



## oicu812

mr.white said:


> Have any of you picked up an afternoon block for today? I know traffic is going to suck but I didn't work wed through Sunday. Did 2 yesterday and one today just want to do 1 more!


I had stacked blocks today. I had a 10:30am and a 2pm. I couldn't get another to make it 8 or 9 hrs.


----------



## businessgamer85

After 45 shifts I still don't know how to stack because I get them after I'm done with one they show up like that Or I do get 2-3 different days though


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> I caught the guy in the grey hybrid dropping off a girl then picking her up.. not against it but he's smart


I've seen 3 different vehicles with "helpers". Today was a woman dropping off a guy and picking the guy back up coming out of the wh.


----------



## businessgamer85

My baby sister did it with my brother to "train him" gave him advice on what to do etc, I messed up getting lost, mixing stuff up the first day and felt so helpless at times.


----------



## businessgamer85

Who's working at 10- 11 am? How does it look at the wh lol


----------



## Flexxx

Guessing your baby brother is the one in the Acura RSX?


----------



## businessgamer85

We are three siblings so I guess we're triple dipping, we use each other's cars sometimes , or we come together in different cars it's fun


----------



## businessgamer85

You know what these guys they park right there by where checking in is and they get blocked when people come to check in at their time and they look all pissed off I don't give but don't give me those looks to me and my sister if you get blocked on the driveway that's not my problem it's yours don't park there


----------



## mr.white

I did a 1030am. 21 packages to cerritos. By the dealerships. Trying to get another one!


----------



## businessgamer85

Got pulled over by cops when I pressed navigate to next block on the fwy. He let me go I told him if I didn't I would be re routed bless his soul it would had cost me 3 shifts 

By the way got 22 boxes finished in 1.2hrs


----------



## Flexxx

39 today after multiple <30 box blocks =/


----------



## Pacrat

I had 25 boxes to lakewood finished in 1 hr thank god no apartments! multiple in one place! picked up 2 shifts after


----------



## Flexxx

You guys must be refreshing every minute. Finished a little before 12 and checked every five minutes or so but couldn't get anything.


----------



## oicu812

Pacrat said:


> I had 25 boxes to lakewood finished in 1 hr thank god no apartments! multiple in one place! picked up 2 shifts after


2 shifts huh? Lucky you.


----------



## sweatypawz

Pacrat said:


> I had 25 boxes to lakewood finished in 1 hr thank god no apartments! multiple in one place! picked up 2 shifts after


So 3 shifts in 1 day? I thought there was a 8hr cap? Or was it 3+3+2?


----------



## businessgamer85

sweatypawz said:


> So 3 shifts in 1 day? I thought there was a 8hr cap? Or was it 3+3+2?


I didn't know we had a 8hr cap but I got a shift for Saturday today and a at 430-730pm now

I Heard someone got a shift to Encino why are we going so far now?


----------



## Pacrat

yea i believe we do. And I got 2x 3hrs today and I have a reserve for friday


----------



## oicu812

I have a reserve for Saturday from last Friday. Today, I had one package going to Norwalk. I gave it back as the rest of my route is nowhere close to it. It was incorrectly sorted.


----------



## Showa50

Anyone ever received offers from 2 separate warehouses?


----------



## Shangsta

Showa50 said:


> Anyone ever received offers from 2 separate warehouses?


Not sure how that would be possible unless you have 2 accounts


----------



## Showa50

Shangsta said:


> Not sure how that would be possible unless you have 2 accounts


That's what I'm trying to figure out because I have seen offers from the NELA prime location too. Oh well maybe it was a fluke.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Also, who's the girl that drives a GTI? I have a block with enough packages that would need two GTIs. I thought the requirement was a mid-size 4 door sedan. Didn't think a GTI would qualify.


I feel like GTI driver is newer. I drive a VW wagon. She's like the only other VW I've seen


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> I think the "asian with plugs" is in this thread.


She is


----------



## Myrney

So I was waiting to grab a 5pm block for tomorrow and almost accepted a 6pm for tonight. Guess there are two hour blocks up


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> I feel like GTI driver is newer. I drive a VW wagon. She's like the only other VW I've seen


I don't know about being newer driver but she's there quite often. I think it's actually a VW Golf TDI that she drives.


----------



## mr.white

Just checking in. Had two blocks today. I have a question. I usually get my afternoon blocks the same day. Do you guys get them 24hrs before or on the same day? One last thing, what do you guys think about the new pay plan of getting paid twice a week?. I personally like it.


----------



## oicu812

Same day for the afternoon blocks. Some people probably had theirs reserved from scheduling.


----------



## mr.white

Thanks oicu812! I thought so. The only reserves I get are for morning shifts. My afternoon ones I get the same day.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> I don't know about being newer driver but she's there quite often. I think it's actually a VW Golf TDI that she drives.


No, I'm pretty sure it's not a TDI. I have a TDI and the engine sounds different


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Just checking in. Had two blocks today. I have a question. I usually get my afternoon blocks the same day. Do you guys get them 24hrs before or on the same day? One last thing, what do you guys think about the new pay plan of getting paid twice a week?. I personally like it.


I picked up both my 1030a and 5p for tomorrow 24hr in advance of each. Those random 2p, 430p, 6p I think are same day releases


----------



## mr.white

Thanks! I had a black tdi in front of me today. It was either at 1030 or 5pm


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Thanks! I had a black tdi in front of me today. It was either at 1030 or 5pm


What model?


----------



## mr.white

Black 4dr I think hatchback. Girl blondish hair


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Black 4dr I think hatchback. Girl blondish hair


I'm telling you, the TDI gets great gas mileage and amazing torque. Love my car


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> I'm telling you, the TDI gets great gas mileage and amazing torque. Love my car


Great gas mileage because of emissions cheating. Wait for the letter from VW telling you that they will be buying back your car.

You may be right about it not being a TDI. It's probably a TSI. One letter difference. 

As for 5pm blocks, I picked it up same day.


----------



## oicu812

mr.white said:


> Thanks! I had a black tdi in front of me today. It was either at 1030 or 5pm


I think it was 10:30. I was there and saw her there on the left lane.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Great gas mileage because of emissions cheating. Wait for the letter from VW telling you that they will be buying back your car.
> 
> You may be right about it not being a TDI. It's probably a TSI. One letter difference.
> 
> As for 5pm blocks, I picked it up same day.


So I kill a few people while I drive. Oh well. And no, they have yet to come up with an approved fix


----------



## mr.white

Who's going in tomorrow at 1030am?


----------



## Myrney

Me


----------



## mr.white

Me too. I have the black Ford escape!


----------



## oicu812

I drive the red 2 door focus..... not!


----------



## mr.white

And I the mini Cooper hahah


----------



## oicu812

Anyone get a reserved block for next week? I got zip after getting 1 for this week last week.


----------



## mr.white

Nope, nada my friend. I also had 1 reserve for this week. Getting ready to do my 5pm


----------



## oicu812

See you there in your mini cooper. Haha.


----------



## mr.white

I wish! They saw I had my escape and gave me 40 packages! Hopefully tonight onlylike 5 to 10 hahah. But been getting 15 to 17 packages


----------



## oicu812

I wish I know the secret in getting reserved blocks. Amazon says it's random, but I somehow doubt it unless they give very few out and just to see how many people really want to work. I've been seeing lots of non Flex drivers delivering in their own vehicles.


----------



## mr.white

I wish they would give us at least 5 reserved block a week that would be awesome.


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> I wish I know the secret in getting reserved blocks. Amazon says it's random, but I somehow doubt it unless they give very few out and just to see how many people really want to work. I've been seeing lots of non Flex drivers delivering in their own vehicles.


It seems like the only times I receive reserved blocks is when I miss 2-3 days out of the week.

Nothing this week.


----------



## businessgamer85

A guy got chewed up a couple days ago by a yellow vest because he chose what lane to go to (I did there was no one directing) my guess he chose the one with less packages...He said "It's common sense dude one car on each lane evenly, don't be lazy it might take less time don't do that again" then the zcar talked about a "lazy Lady in a white car" who always complains about the package size, "She keeps saying it won't fit but we make her make my boxes fit" lol I seen it happen but I mean come on!


----------



## Myrney

I had one reserved block given to me last Friday, but that was the first reserved block in five weeks at that point. I got nothing today. Oh well. I feel like this is a gig in which you hope to work each day and go about your business if it doesn't work out. *sigh*


----------



## businessgamer85

I got only 1 reserve last week for tomorrow but that's about it.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney was there a 5 drop?


----------



## oicu812

I did 8 hrs today. Whew. What a day! Going to do my reserve block in the morning.


----------



## Flexxx

No drop for tomorrow?


----------



## Nubiwon

None for 11am nor 11:30am blocks


----------



## Nubiwon

Blocks popped up now


----------



## mr.white

I got one for 1030am tomorrow.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon were there mutiple blocks? Or could this have been a dropped block?


----------



## oicu812

I missed the 10:30 and the 5pm for tomorrow. I did get a 11am for tomorrow and a 6pm 2 hr block this afternoon.


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> Nubiwon were there mutiple blocks? Or could this have been a dropped block?


I saw 10:30am and 11am blocks at 2:23pm. Don't think that was drop blocks


----------



## oicu812

They sure didn't need many people for 4:30p and 5:00p tonight. Also only a few Scoobeez drivers delivering packages in their own vehicles. Today is the 3rd or 4th time in a row where 2 door coupes were in the lineup. I'm going to bring a truck next time and see if they turn me back. I know one scoobeez driver uses an open bed truck.


----------



## mr.white

Just checking in. Hope everyone had a great weekend. In the morning while I was loading I refreshed exactly at 1030 and pressed I accept and it said all blocks taken. Luckily I refreshed at 11am and got an 11 am tomorrow. Something happened I was refreshing when a 5pm showed up took it and once again no more available. I was refreshing at 510pm and a 6 to 8 showed up. 4 packages. Blue vests told me 1 was a priority. 1 to Baldwin Park 2 to San Gabriel and 1 to temple city. What got me mad was Navi took me to BP then drove 8 miles to San Gabriel then it took me back 6 miles to temple city! I had passed Santa Anita in Temple city after delivering my 1st package!


----------



## oicu812

mr.white said:


> I was refreshing at 510pm and a 6 to 8 showed up. 4 packages. Blue vests told me 1 was a priority. 1 to Baldwin Park 2 to San Gabriel and 1 to temple city. What got me mad was Navi took me to BP then drove 8 miles to San Gabriel then it took me back 6 miles to temple city! I had passed Santa Anita in Temple city after delivering my 1st package!


Always check your itinerary list. The nav doesn't always take you on the best path for your route. Sometimes you have to look at the bigger picture to plan your route. Sometimes I think the route is calculated that the last stop is back towards the warehouse in case there are packages to be returned.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

oicu812 said:


> Sometimes I think the route is calculated that the last stop is back towards the warehouse in case there are packages to be returned.


I've sen this before (and written that I've seen it before) and I haven't noticed this at ALL. The routes are usually in 'zone' order, but when they aren't it's usually because there's a business on the later ones. I certainly haven't noticed except in rare occasions when it makes NO sense (and certainly not the scenario you're proposing) that it will go out of the way WITHIN the same zone, it's /usually/ pretty good about getting things in optimal order and the final zone will simply end with the shortest travel (TIME) distance route.

That's my observation here in Vegas....I suppose it could be different elsewhere. Certainly I've never noticed any sort of last stop being out of the way because it's toward the WH sort of thing.


----------



## Shangsta

oicu812 said:


> Always check your itinerary list. The nav doesn't always take you on the best path for your route. Sometimes you have to look at the bigger picture to plan your route. Sometimes I think the route is calculated that the last stop is back towards the warehouse in case there are packages to be returned.


This is my experience as well. Usually the routing makes it so the last zone/region is closest to the warehouse. 80 percent of the time the packages are delivered in order from lowest region number to highest but Sometimes my app will tell me to deliver higher numbers first. Or jump around from 2000 then 2005 then 2010 then suddenly back to 1990


----------



## Flexxx

Shangsta said:


> This is my experience as well. Usually the routing makes it so the last zone/region is closest to the warehouse. 80 percent of the time the packages are delivered in order from lowest region number to highest but Sometimes my app will tell me to deliver higher numbers first. Or jump around from 2000 then 2005 then 2010 then suddenly back to 1990


The order is listed on the paper. I've had this happen like three times.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Myrney was there a 5 drop?


Yes, sorry for the late reply. I literally saw and missed a shift. It seems like there are very few 5pm and whatever comes later is more run-off


----------



## mr.white

Anyone pick up a 430pm or 5pm today? Saw a 2pm about 1150am


----------



## Flexxx

Was I just a little slow on the drops today? Nothing at 10:30 or 11:30


----------



## mr.white

I picked up a 11am for tomorrow exactly at 11 am today. I tried for the 1030 but nothing showed up at 1030am. Yesterday I was a millisecond late for the 1030am yesterday. I accepted and it said it was taken already.


----------



## oicu812

We can't all get the blocks all the time.


----------



## mr.white

Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## oicu812

I don't mind driving in the rain, but delivering packages in the rain is another story.


----------



## mr.white

I got lucky in the morning. Only light sprinkles then it stopped I arrived in cerritos.


----------



## oicu812

It was coming down pretty hard during my Lakewood run in the morning. When I was almost finished, the rain became sprinkles. FML. 

I'm at it again at 11am tomorrow.


----------



## Pacrat

i dropped my 1030 on sat morning around 9am ish...I just felt so sick I couldnt even stay up. a customer had a bad flu the shift before that I guess I caught it. fml


----------



## atomix

At DLA3 I do an occasional shift for extra cash. Last shift was several weeks ago. Can someone here please breakdown, as best you can, average number of packages for morning shifts versus, say, afternoon and evening shifts. About how closely, or spread out, are these routes? I'm trying to get an idea of how long these shifts might take to complete. Thanks.


----------



## Nubiwon

Here's my take of it. They recently tune down on stops for Commerce wh. Haven't gotten anything over 30 stops. The morning routes are all Lakewood, cerritos and Norwalk. I did all my blocks within 2 hours from time I arrived at wh.


----------



## atomix

Nubiwon said:


> Here's my take of it. They recently tune down on stops for Commerce wh. Haven't gotten anything over 30 stops. The morning routes are all Lakewood, cerritos and Norwalk. I did all my blocks within 2 hours from time I arrived at wh.


Nubiwon, appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## jaybee27

Hey Commerce peeps, where have you driven to these past 3 days in the afternoons? hows the roads?


----------



## oicu812

I drove East LA yesterday and it blows. Way too far between too many stops. Probably put 40+ miles on the odo between the 1st to the last.


----------



## mr.white

Tonight for the 5pm I was in South gate. I hadn't done a 5pm since Monday and I asked someone there if it had been busy and they said no. Yesterday only a 6pm and that today at 5pm they ordered extra drivers that some might not get a route but where going to get paid. Also, this person told me there was a threat at the warehouse and that's why most of the door are closed! Only one open policy!


----------



## Flexxx

I remember doing ELA in the morning when it first opened. Had something like 40 packages and the GPS was all wonky, no parking, tons of gates etc... took me over three hours.


----------



## oicu812

mr.white said:


> Tonight for the 5pm I was in South gate. I hadn't done a 5pm since Monday and I asked someone there if it had been busy and they said no. Yesterday only a 6pm and that today at 5pm they ordered extra drivers that some might not get a route but where going to get paid. Also, this person told me there was a threat at the warehouse and that's why most of the door are closed! Only one open policy!


Someone is lying to you. Yesterday there were quite a few 5pm blocks. I even did a 8:30-9:30 1hr block. 

I declined a 5pm block tonight.


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> Someone is lying to you. Yesterday there were quite a few 5pm blocks. I even did a 8:30-9:30 1hr block.
> 
> I declined a 5pm block tonight.


1hr block? Never seen that one before


----------



## oicu812

It was less than 10 miles away for 1 package that was Priority. Customer was extremely appreciative and was expecting it, but the previous driver couldn't find the address.


----------



## Flexxx

No more one hour blocks. Nothing under 30 packages this week, 46 today.


----------



## mr.white

For 11am I had 29 packages let's see what I get for 5pm!


----------



## jaybee27

PM Shift - rosemead, templw city


----------



## mr.white

Yesterday PM I got 1 to Montebello 7 Whittier 3 pico rivera. Today 11am 29 packages norwalk cerritos artesia


----------



## jaybee27

Got a notice for package missing -__- . Anyone pick up a shift for PM tomorrow ?


----------



## mr.white

I picked up a 630pm at about 515pm. I got a notice too. 1st one in 3 months dated January 10th.


----------



## oicu812

I was told it's really slow right now. There's about half of the 5pm shifts available than a month ago or even a couple of weeks ago.

There were several 6:30pm 2hr blocks released in the 5pm hr tonight and several last night.


----------



## gaj

I have not been able to pick up evening (same-day, not go-back) deliveries in a week.

Asked today (I think I got a forfeit) and the warehouse said that they have slowed down a ton since Dec, and most of the people who get blocks are scheduled. Instead of dropping 25-40+ blocks in the afternoon, they are only dropping a couple extras.

g


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> I got a notice too. 1st one in 3 months dated January 10th.


Got one a few days ago for the 9th. This is my second one, first one was on November iirc.


----------



## jaybee27

mr.white said:


> I picked up a 630pm at about 515pm. I got a notice too. 1st one in 3 months dated January 10th.


Interesting noticed someone got the 9th, you the 10th, i got rhe the 11th. Delivery was in Cerritos.


----------



## Flexxx

Dropped a block right now for 1030


----------



## jaybee27

Brand new Driver in a Black charger... thought we were full


----------



## Nubiwon

Looks like there's no blocks for tomorrow MLK Day


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Looks like there's no blocks for tomorrow MLK Day


Picked one up for tomorrow.


----------



## Nubiwon

Tried to fish @10:30, 11 and 11:30 and see nothing


----------



## mr.white

Got a 1030am for tomorrow. Got the notification that there were blocks available a little while ago. I wonder what time they were for? Did any of you picked it up?


----------



## jaybee27

mr.white said:


> Got a 1030am for tomorrow. Got the notification that there were blocks available a little while ago. I wonder what time they were for? Did any of you picked it up?


I didnt get a notification but I looked and saw there was a 2pm clicked it, but I was late. :/


----------



## oicu812

They are onboarding in the LA area again.


----------



## oicu812

I got a scheduled one for today on Friday and I've got one for tomorrow. I think I'm going to stop doing or trying to pick up the afternoon ones. They suck.


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone see any blocks for today besides the 10:30/11:00 morning blocks?


----------



## oicu812

Nada. Holiday perhaps. Probably a 2 hr block for the afternoon.


----------



## oicu812

There were at least 2 blocks released tonite. One for 2 hrs and one 3 hrs for 6:30pm.


----------



## Flexxx

Jetta TDI,

Left brake light is out.


----------



## Flexxx

After zero apartments the last 3-4 weeks I get six the last two days.


----------



## mr.white

Yesterday in the am I got 19 packages to Whittier . 18 to apartments.


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> Yesterday in the am I got 19 packages to Whittier . 18 to apartments.


That blows. Was this a 10:30?


----------



## mr.white

Yes 1030am. Today I got lakewood. 23 packages done in 35 minutes. All where to 3 different blocks.


----------



## oicu812

Better hope for no missing packages.


----------



## jaybee27

5p, 13 Glendale/pasadena


----------



## sweatypawz

jaybee27 said:


> 5p, 13 Glendale/pasadena


There were 5pm blocks today?


----------



## oicu812

There was also a 6pm and 7pm. 3hr for the 6pm and 2 for the 7pm.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> There was also a 6pm and 7pm. 3hr for the 6pm and 2 for the 7pm.


Darn I guess I'm just not fishing for blocks enough.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Darn I guess I'm just not fishing for blocks enough.


If you are, you better be close to the WH as the pickup times are well under 45 minutes. No forfeiting.


----------



## Flexxx

17 to Lakewood and already done... worried I might have somehow missed an entire rack.


----------



## mr.white

Yesterday 6pm(3hr) 11 packages 9 Rosemead 1 el monte 1 montebello. Was home by 8pm. Today 1030am 27 packages to cerritos done by 1140am. Have a 5pm in a while. Letso see where it takes me today.


----------



## jaybee27

mr.white said:


> Yesterday 6pm(3hr) 11 packages 9 Rosemead 1 el monte 1 montebello. Was home by 8pm. Today 1030am 27 packages to cerritos done by 1140am. Have a 5pm in a while. Letso see where it takes me today.


Mr. White around what time did you. Thx see the drop for 5pm? I missed it


----------



## sweatypawz

Lol has there always been a huge circle jerk sausage party between those dudes in front of DLA3?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Jetta TDI,
> 
> Left brake light is out.


Yes, I know. Thanks!


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Lol has there always been a huge circle jerk sausage party between those dudes in front of DLA3?


Always!!! They arrive at 930-945am. It's crazy. 
BTW I got shut out for 1030a/11a today, but got an 1130a. 20 drops, the last one was to a UPS storefront. AWESOME!!!! 
BUT, I couldn't pick up a shift for tomorrow at all. Maybe it's a good thing because it's supposed to begin raining tonight. *sigh*


----------



## Myrney

Was there a drop for tomorrow 5pm?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Was there a drop for tomorrow 5pm?


Nope


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Always!!! They arrive at 930-945am. It's crazy.
> BTW I got shut out for 1030a/11a today, but got an 1130a. 20 drops, the last one was to a UPS storefront. AWESOME!!!!
> BUT, I couldn't pick up a shift for tomorrow at all. Maybe it's a good thing because it's supposed to begin raining tonight. *sigh*


Lmao thats crazy. Flex is starting to remind me of the TNC lax lot on jenny. So much circle jerking.


----------



## mr.white

Today did the 5pm . 17 packages. 3 to South pasadena 14 Highland Park (90042) today they got there money's worth it finished at 748pm! Freaking hills and addresses you can't see! And it started raining!


----------



## mr.white

Couldn't pick up a 1030am for tomorrow but did pick up a 11am


----------



## sweatypawz

Shhhh stop giving block times out to people if you want to continue working 2 blocks a day. JEBUS freaken christ on a cracker.

You already have those circle jerk guys having a refresh party and texting each other block times. SMH

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## mr.white

But it varies. I've seen 5pm at 1pm. The best bet is ask a vest in the am usually they tell you if it's going to be busy if 2pm is going to be available


----------



## oicu812

15 5pm shifts today. 2 no shows. Got a 6:30pm (3 hr). Took 2 1/2 hrs in the rain for 10 and 1 was BC and had to go back to wh. They should've never sent that package out to be delivered.

5pm or later blocks blows.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Always!!! They arrive at 930-945am. It's crazy.


You don't really want to be too early. Today I got 45 packages with 32 stops. I was the 4th or 5th car back from the front.


----------



## mr.white

That's the thing with late blocks. More spread out. Yesterday I did a 6 to 9pm but was home by 8pm. 11 packages to Rosemead but three had to call the customer to get access


----------



## jaybee27

sweatypawz said:


> Shhhh stop giving block times out to people if you want to continue working 2 blocks a day. JEBUS freaken christ on a cracker.
> 
> You already have those circle jerk guys having a refresh party and texting each other block times. SMH
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.


Awww 

Lmao.. i saw that today when leaving the warehouse..the circle of guys...? Wtf are they doing?


----------



## oicu812

Refresh party to grab another block for the next day.

I'm going to yell at them tomorrow when I leave the wh.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Lmao thats crazy. Flex is starting to remind me of the TNC lax lot on jenny. So much circle jerking.


Yes!!!!


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Today did the 5pm . 17 packages. 3 to South pasadena 14 Highland Park (90042) today they got there money's worth it finished at 748pm! Freaking hills and addresses you can't see! And it started raining!


I hate getting El Sereno, South Pasadena, Montecito Hts, HP. It gets hairy up in the hills


----------



## Flexxx

Ah, missed the 1030 drop then forgot to check the next two.

So yeah, if someone drops a block lmk


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> Refresh party to grab another block for the next day.


Lol.

Are these scoobie drives on their day off or something?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Ah, missed the 1030 drop then forgot to check the next two.
> 
> So yeah, if someone drops a block lmk


ME too


----------



## Myrney

Hoping people will drop due to rain


----------



## oicu812

I skipped trying to get a 10:30/11 for tomorrow because it'll be raining all day. I rather make money staying inside the car.


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> Lol.
> 
> Are these scoobie drives on their day off or something?


I didn't get a chance to yell at the circle jerks. They didn't hang around. They may have been told from this forum that someone is going to yell at them.


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> I didn't get a chance to yell at the circle jerks. They didn't hang around. They may have been told from this forum that someone is going to yell at them.


they were next to the check in lady walking in circles around her.


----------



## oicu812

Seems like some gets waved right through whereas others have a forgettable face and name and needs to repeated back to the person every single day. I'm one of the latter.


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> I didn't get a chance to yell at the circle jerks. They didn't hang around. They may have been told from this forum that someone is going to yell at them.


Got there and they checked me in? Wtf.. where was the lady?.. they had the list with all the people...does anyone see them actually go into the warehouse? After I left they were still parked next to the check in.


----------



## oicu812

If it's raining, you go directly into the warehouse. You can checked-in inside.


----------



## Flexxx

... picked up a block at 9:30, wish I hadn't. 41 packages


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Seems like some gets waved right through whereas others have a forgettable face and name and needs to repeated back to the person every single day. I'm one of the latter.


I get waved through. I also brought homemade cookies at Christmas. And I still get shut out of shifts. Hahahahaha. They make fun of me when I arrive later than 1030a. Ugh


----------



## Flexxx

Minutes after delivering my last package it stops raining lol


----------



## sweatypawz

I was hoping there would be 2pms today. Didn't catch anything. The rain is great!


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> ... picked up a block at 9:30, wish I hadn't. 41 packages


Probably from me, dropped it because the heavy rain. How was it?


----------



## Nubiwon

Finally got a reserved block after months of nothing.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Probably from me, dropped it because the heavy rain. How was it?


Heavy rain the whole block. Completely soaked from head to toes.


----------



## mr.white

Did a 1030am . 19 packages to cerritos lakewood. 14 to an apartment complex off of del amo. There are 25 buildings. Got super soaked. Finally got a reserved block for next friday. And just picked up a 5pm for today. I know traffic is going to be rough but just pray for little or no rain


----------



## sweatypawz

mr.white said:


> Did a 1030am . 19 packages to cerritos lakewood. 14 to an apartment complex off of del amo. There are 25 buildings. Got super soaked. Finally got a reserved block for next friday. And just picked up a 5pm for today. I know traffic is going to be rough but just pray for little or no rain


12350 Del Amo.... that apt complex is the bane of my existence .


----------



## mr.white

sweatypawz said:


> 12350 Del Amo.... that apt complex is the bane of my existence .


Exactly! I had done it once! But today 13 packages (some were oversized) in the rain!


----------



## jaybee27

sweatypawz said:


> 12350 Del Amo.... that apt complex is the bane of my existence .


Omg those apts... thats pretty much a city within the gates


----------



## mr.white

There is another complex I don't remember exactly where but it's gated and it has a lake in the middle. It looks like a rain forest inside but it's a maze!


----------



## Flexxx

∆ Have done that one once, 12350 a few times with around 10 packages.

Would be nice to be hit with multiples at Aria apartments.


----------



## mr.white

Aria is the one with lockers? I delivered 2 packages there once


----------



## Flexxx

Yeah, have been there three times.


----------



## mr.white

5pm block was running late. At least it went up to $63. Had 15 packages. A couple to east la. Lincoln heights. For the first time had to return 3 packages due to no access.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> I was hoping there would be 2pms today. Didn't catch anything. The rain is great!


There was. 2-5pm. Declined it.


----------



## Bullsfan23

How hard is it to get same day blocks in this station


----------



## oicu812

Why are you posting in multiple threads asking the same question?


----------



## Bullsfan23

Just wondering because I haven't been able to get any blocks what so ever


----------



## oicu812

mr.white said:


> 5pm block was running late. At least it went up to $63. Had 15 packages. A couple to east la. Lincoln heights. For the first time had to return 3 packages due to no access.


$63 still not worth it in the rain. I did $63 without getting out of the car.


----------



## oicu812

We don't know where your wh is and it's different for every warehouse.


----------



## Flexxx

Anyone want a 10:30? Dropping at 8:40


----------



## sweatypawz

I did a 10:30 today. Wasn't that bad... and I saw a 2pm but my socks got wet.. so I'm like nooooooope.


----------



## mr.white

I did a 1030 am to lakewood. I scanned 39 packages and when I left only 17 appeared. Went back to the warehouse. Couldn't scan the rest but blue vests was able to help on his computer. Rescan get the 39 . I usually put my packages in order for 10 stops. When I get to one of the address 1 stop disappeared. I call support and they say customer canceled. FIrish and app doesn't tell me to take packages back but of course I take it back (2 packs for the same address). Turn them in I tell the guy support says they where rejected and I ask him what happens with the packages and he says they send them back to the distribution center. Should of kept them hahah just kidding. Stay dry my friends.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> I did a 10:30 today. Wasn't that bad... and I saw a 2pm but my socks got wet.. so I'm like nooooooope.


Dude, I did 11am and was soaked to my ankles and I fished for 2pm the entire time and saw nothing. Ugh. Did see 630pm but went to the movies instead


----------



## oicu812

Wasn't it nice to have 4 hr blocks today?


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Wasn't it nice to have 4 hr blocks today?


I was home by 4pm. I did get charged by two big ass dogs off-leash. I almost peed my pants


----------



## SavageSvage

Myrney said:


> I was home by 4pm. I did get charged by two big ass dogs off-leash. I almost peed my pants


Hah I had a dog moment today too


__
http://instagr.am/p/BPn0O_ig6XqD_sdVkIApJKTObebG5sjeKyx9ds0/


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> Wasn't it nice to have 4 hr blocks today?


What time?


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> What time?


2-6pm. About 6 of them.

Or what time blocks appeared?


----------



## mr.white

Pretty quiet. Hope everyone is doing good. Who got a 1030am for tomorrow? I was a millisecond late but got an 11am. Two things on the new update. When I accepted the 11am it didn't say if I got it or not had to go to the calendar. Second, on navigation after delivering a package the new route doesn't show right away.


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Pretty quiet. Hope everyone is doing good. Who got a 1030am for tomorrow? I was a millisecond late but got an 11am. Two things on the new update. When I accepted the 11am it didn't say if I got it or not had to go to the calendar. Second, on navigation after delivering a package the new route doesn't show right away.


I totally grabbed 11am too. 
I have to fight the urge to go up to slow scanners and help them. It's bad. 
I don't know if this is an update issue or an Amazon algorithm problem, but the last few days it seems the route is all wonky. I've been crisscrossing over territories in a manner that is totally inefficient. 
On a happy note, my route was super easy today. Cerritos


----------



## mr.white

I know. I was sitting in my car waiting. I was in the left hand lane. The lady next to me and me looked at each other and just nodded our heads. I had norwalk today . Hadn't had it in a while. Have you gotten 5pm lately.


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> I know. I was sitting in my car waiting. I was in the left hand lane. The lady next to me and me looked at each other and just nodded our heads. I had norwalk today . Hadn't had it in a while. Have you gotten 5pm lately.


That was me! I drive the VW wagon. Hahahaha


----------



## mr.white

Hahaha at least we know who we are! Right now trying to grab a 430 or 5pm!


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> Pretty quiet. Hope everyone is doing good. Who got a 1030am for tomorrow? I was a millisecond late but got an 11am.


Have missed the 10:30 the last two days. Today I was using my wifi and was super quick (IMO) but somehow couldn't grab it.

Route today was great, 18 stops <one hour.


----------



## oicu812

Today 16 packages. One stop. 28 minutes.

The nav is totally screwed up on the latest update. It constantly zooms out 2 secs after I zoom in and I can't even look at the streets because it's just a blue dot. The latest update also doesn't let you know if you have accepted a block successfully or tell you the block has been taken.

I'll be there @ 11am also.


----------



## Flexxx

Are you guys on 3.0.4791? Haven't had any issues.


----------



## oicu812

4798

Worked fine on 4791 when I had it for a few days.


----------



## mr.white

Same problems with navigation. What's up with this loading outside? Maybe warehouse running late at 11am


----------



## Flexxx

Arrived at 10:50 and waiting to load outside with 20 other people. Should be out of here at 11:30 lol


----------



## mr.white

I'm waiting too


----------



## mr.white

Flexxx said:


> Arrived at 10:50 and waiting to load outside with 20 other people. Should be out of here at 11:30 lol


You're right about 1130! It's already 1124


----------



## Showa50

Anyone know what's going on? I'm in line with about 15 other cars. Usually no one is waiting when I arrive.


----------



## sweatypawz

10:30 had a huge delay too. Probably just running behind today.


----------



## Flexxx

Did everyone just leave without being checked out?

Guy ahead of me asked me if he had to scan ALL the packages


----------



## Nubiwon

Messy Thursday!


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> Did everyone just leave without being checked out?
> 
> Guy ahead of me asked me if he had to scan ALL the packages


When you're outside, there is no checking out. Scan all of your packages and be on your way.

Left the warehouse 1/2 hr after start of block and still finished with lots of time left in block. Had 45 packages.


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> When you're outside, there is no checking out. Scan all of your packages and be on your way.
> 
> Left the warehouse 1/2 hr after start of block and still finished with lots of time left in block. Had 45 packages.


They allowed us in after a while. I looked around after I was done but all the vest were outside so I left.

Heard people mentioning Whittier for the 11 block but I ended up with 17 to Lakewood which was nice.


----------



## mr.white

Flexxx said:


> They allowed us in after a while. I looked around after I was done but all the vest were outside so I left.
> 
> Heard people mentioning Whittier for the 11 block but I ended up with 17 to Lakewood which was nice.


 I did 26 to lakewood but most of them where doubles! 15 stops. I know we got out of the warehouse at 1130am but got to lakewood and finished by 1225! How was the afternoon blocks? I had 10 packages to Whittier at 5pm finished by 620pm.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> 10:30 had a huge delay too. Probably just running behind today.


Big delay for 11am. Left about 1110a and then there was traffic to my location WHittier. Whittier is just not as fun as Lakewood or Cerritos.


----------



## Myrney

How is everyone picking up evening blocks? Are you just fishing all day?


----------



## Showa50

Had my first taste of apartment complex drop-off. 8 packages, 1 extra trip to car, ~20mins. 
Tip: if leasing office won't accept packages, ask for a complex/building map. It'll help you navigate and plan drop-off.


----------



## sweatypawz

Showa50 said:


> Had my first taste of apartment complex drop-off. 8 packages, 1 extra trip to car, ~20mins.
> Tip: if leasing office won't accept packages, ask for a complex/building map. It'll help you navigate and plan drop-off.
> 
> View attachment 92986


That's nothing. I once got a while entire route of 20 packages to the Vincino apts on a rainy day. It will always be the bane of my existence. The leasing office won't take em and it's surrounded by locked gates and you have to double back to your car of you don't have a dolley.


----------



## atomix

Showa50 said:


> Had my first taste of apartment complex drop-off. 8 packages, 1 extra trip to car, ~20mins.
> Tip: if leasing office won't accept packages, ask for a complex/building map. It'll help you navigate and plan drop-off.
> 
> View attachment 92986


Smart, then maintain file of all maps for future reference.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> How is everyone picking up evening blocks? Are you just fishing all day?


Probably fishing all day.


----------



## Nubiwon

Anyone able to pick up 11am for Sunday?


----------



## Flexxx

Wasn't able to see 10:30 or 11 blocks. Hope this doesn't mean a missing package.


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone able to pick up 11am for Sunday?


Saw 1030am. Missed it. No eleven


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping a 2 3hr in like one minute


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Dropping a 2 3hr in like one minute


Got it


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Saw 1030am. Missed it. No eleven


Same thing just happened right now, hope there's an 11:30


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Same thing just happened right now, hope there's an 11:30


Picked up an 1130a this morning


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Same thing just happened right now, hope there's an 11:30


For today


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Flexxx said:


> Same thing just happened right now, hope there's an 11:30


I missed the 10:30, too. Got a "Still Working.." for the 1st time as I tried to accept. -__-

Not sure if I was too slow or if there was no 11:30 either. Blah.


----------



## Flexxx

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Not sure if I was too slow or if there was no 11:30 either. Blah.


Same as yesterday, no 11 or 11:30. They'll pop up between midnight and sunrise.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Flexxx said:


> Same as yesterday, no 11 or 11:30. They'll pop up between midnight and sunrise.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm a retail slave on weekends, so I generally don't look on Saturdays.


----------



## Nubiwon

There haven't been 11 or 11:30 for couple days now. Saw a 11:30 but for today only at 10:45am


----------



## businessgamer85

Yesterday I got whittier which was a major pain with those hills...it was a 12pm block btw. today as usual a 11am is always cerritos/lakewood for me which I already learned to love

There was 11am's yesterday and today and my rotten luck i chose a 12


----------



## oicu812

I got the Whittier block with the Workman Mills Rd. Apartments yesterday. What a pain in the ass to do those with crappy cell reception.

See you fools there @ 10:30 tomorrow.


----------



## Showa50

Today I was offered 10,11,1130&12. Took 1130.


----------



## jaybee27

I thought I had accepted a 10.30...turns out I didnt... *dam fingers * found a 1130 this morning


----------



## Flexxx

Have to drop a 10:30

9:35


----------



## Nubiwon

Did they change the time blocks are dropping? There were no 10:30 or 11am for tomorrow. Okay, don't have 11:30am neither


----------



## jaybee27

Flexxx said:


> Have to drop a 10:30
> 
> 9:35


I dropped my 1130 before seeing your post in hopes of someone dropping and a minute later a 1030 popped up, thanks.


----------



## mr.white

Saw the blocks in the morning 1030,11,1130,12 but I didn't have a car I wasn't able to pick up a 1030 for Tuesday and 11 didn't show up. Had my car ready and saw a 2pm. Route was to norwalk and I picked up a 5pm to Whittier. Was home by 7pm. Hope I can pick up an am for wednesday.


----------



## Flexxx

Has anyone asked the blue vest about the drops?

Wonder if this is permanent

Edit: asked a blue vest: 

"I have no idea, I heard 5 am but I don't even know how much you guys get paid."


----------



## mr.white

Late again for 1030am drop and and no 11am


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> Late again for 1030am drop and and no 11am


The 10:30 is most likely a glitch.


----------



## mr.white

What I hate that the app doesn't tell you if you got the block or not


----------



## sweatypawz

Was trying to snag a 1:30 or 2 today. Didn't see any


----------



## mr.white

sweatypawz said:


> Was trying to snag a 1:30 or 2 today. Didn't see any


Me neither


----------



## jaybee27

I agree with it being a glitch.. again I thought I had it, the green bar didnt pop up and I checked my calendar and nothing :/ no 11am either


----------



## mr.white

Salvaged my day . Just picked up a 5pm


----------



## sweatypawz

mr.white said:


> Salvaged my day . Just picked up a 5pm


Crap I missed it!


----------



## Showa50

When a third of packages go to UPS Store it's a good day. 
When I was scanning them I could see the unit numbers and thought it was for an apartment complex.


----------



## Showa50

mr.white said:


> Salvaged my day . Just picked up a 5pm


Doesn't driving during rushing hour kill the shift? The 5 is a parking lot during that time.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Was trying to snag a 1:30 or 2 today. Didn't see any


There were 5 - 2pm shifts.


----------



## Nubiwon

Another 10:30 glitch? Saw it pop up but nothing happened when accept it.


----------



## Flexxx

Anyone here? Hope it wasn't too bad


----------



## mr.white

I was able to get a 1030am for tomorrow! Been a while. I picked up a 12pm for today. First time for me doing a 12pm. Just waiting in line right now.


----------



## Nubiwon

Is the new update zoom out on every stops for you guys?


----------



## mr.white

Nubiwon said:


> Is the new update zoom out on every stops for you guys?


Yup


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> I was able to get a 1030am for tomorrow! Been a while. I picked up a 12pm for today. First time for me doing a 12pm. Just waiting in line right now.


At 10:30?

Although I said it might be a glitch it didn't prevent me from trying lol got nothing!


----------



## Flexxx

My phone had died and I've also been logged out but haven't received the update.


----------



## mr.white

Flexxx said:


> My phone had died and I've also been logged out but haven't received the update.


Don't worry it took me 4 tries and finally got one. I thought I was losing my touch


----------



## Flexxx

Had an 11 for today which kinda sucked. Had 20 stop with 18 of them being warehouses/buildings.


----------



## sweatypawz

My 10:30 today was rough also 45 packages to Whittier.


Just came in for my 1:30. The same ****ing guys were out front. There was a cone blocking the entrance and I was last in line so I thought they were maybe just waiting for someone to get the routes ans then move the cone. Turns out those ****ing idiots just stood there and were shooting the shit. Some of us are just trying to get in and get out to make that money. Go get your dicks sucked elsewhere idiots. SMFH

I just ended up talking to a blue vest and he told me to move the cone. Wtf is wrong with some people.


----------



## Jmasterzero

sweatypawz said:


> My 10:30 today was rough also 45 packages to Whittier.
> 
> Just came in for my 1:30. The same &%[email protected]!*ing guys were out front. There was a cone blocking the entrance and I was last in line so I thought they were maybe just waiting for someone to get the routes ans then move the cone. Turns out those &%[email protected]!*ing idiots just stood there and were shooting the shit. Some of us are just trying to get in and get out to make that money. Go get your dicks sucked elsewhere idiots. SMFH
> 
> I just ended up talking to a blue vest and he told me to move the cone. Wtf is wrong with some people.


Were you the girl in the Prius with the blue hair? I was wondering what those idiots were doing.


----------



## sweatypawz

Jmasterzero said:


> Were you the girl in the Prius with the blue hair? I was wondering what those idiots were doing.


That is me hahaha.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> That is me hahaha.


I thought it was green. Might be another girl in a Prius.


----------



## oicu812

Someone left 2 huge boxes from their route in the morning because it probably couldn't fit in their tiny car. So I ended up with the 2 big boxes which I had no problems. I know it was someone else's route because those 2 were several miles from my main route. When I went to deliver the oddballs, one house already had a small package from Amazon at the doorstep delivered just ahead of me. I hope whomever did it gets deactivated.


----------



## mr.white

12pm I had cerritos. Had like 5 large boxes and 21 parcels. 20 stops and two those were apartments. But the 5pm I had I had a couple to pico rivera, 1 Whittier 3 norwalk and the rest was downey but before I left the wh I looked at my route and I had 1 package to Highland Park so I told the blue vests this one is way off my route he told me but it's numbered on your router and I said yes but it's on the opposite side of my route if I take it it going to take me 30 40 min to get there and 1 hr to get back to pico. I scanned 16 but at check out they told me it should be 15. So he took it of.


----------



## oicu812

Morning routes should be all within a tightly spaced area within a city but no oddball crap like late afternoon routes.

More packages for morning routes. Less packages but further apart for afternoon routes.


----------



## mr.white

Usually 5pm 10 to 15 packages. In the same vicinity but like you said more spread out. And 2hr blocks 7p usually 5 to 7 packages.( I heard 7 is the max)


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

oicu812 said:


> When I went to deliver the oddballs, one house already had a small package from Amazon at the doorstep delivered just ahead of me. I hope whomever did it gets deactivated.


First off, did you look to see if they were from the same day? I've come across many packages already there but from the day before (or even earlier).

Secondly, I've had to reject things a couple times. I have a mid size car, same as hundreds of others at my WH. Sometimes there really just isn't quite enough room. Hell, even when there is enough room I'm still practically driving with an illegal blockage in my back window.
As long as the WH workers are notifed and allow it, there's no reason someone who be penalized for it.

That said, it was wrong of them to tack it on to yours, I'll grant.


----------



## jaybee27

Some people dont even try, this guy in a small red 2 door was throwing a fuzz as soon as he pulled up to the rack saying "oh no i am not taking that nope not taking that at all" all loud. If I was the blue vest I would've deactivated him right there and then for using the wrong car and being a itch..


----------



## atomix

Yesterday after checking-in for 5pm shift, the check-in worker told me she had to go and write report on driver that was yelling, or something. Sounded like big-time drama. Jaybee, could be same guy.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

First day with iOS app. In love, took me all of 90 seconds to scan 15 packages, which is light years ahead of the Android.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> First off, did you look to see if they were from the same day? I've come across many packages already there but from the day before (or even earlier).


They usually are from the same day. I have gotten the same house twice on seperate blocks.

It would be great if one driver hit each neighborhood once a day but one driver will go through a neighborhood at 8 am, another at 9 and sometimes one at 10 am.


----------



## Shangsta

jaybee27 said:


> Some people dont even try, this guy in a small red 2 door was throwing a fuzz as soon as he pulled up to the rack saying "oh no i am not taking that nope not taking that at all" all loud. If I was the blue vest I would've deactivated him right there and then for using the wrong car and being a itch..


Yeah this happened to a guy on this site last year. Showed up with a two door. Got warned did again and he got deactivated.

If you drive a two door against the rules you better take every single package they offer you.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> It would be great if one driver hit each neighborhood once a day but one driver will go through a neighborhood at 8 am, another at 9 and sometimes one at 10 am.


It would probably be unethical to "hide" one of the other guy's boxes who came by earlier, in hopes of getting him a strikeout, thus more blocks for the rest of us, huh?

Yep, definitely unethical.


----------



## Showa50

oicu812 said:


> Someone left 2 huge boxes from their route in the morning because it probably couldn't fit in their tiny car. So I ended up with the 2 big boxes which I had no problems. I know it was someone else's route because those 2 were several miles from my main route. When I went to deliver the oddballs, one house already had a small package from Amazon at the doorstep delivered just ahead of me. I hope whomever did it gets deactivated.


So the driver that cares about the interior of their car and can't fit a big ass box should get deactivated? 
Yet you'll drive all over socal for free? Yup the Uber driver logic bleeds over to Flex. No wonder these companies can take advantage so easy.


----------



## Flexxx

Showa50 said:


> So the driver that cares about the interior of their car and can't fit a big ass box should get deactivated?


What if it's dirty?

"Ah no sorry man, these boxes are way too dirty to place in my car"

If it doesn't fit because they have too many packages turning it down is fine. If they are turning down large boxes because they drive a 2-door they should be deactivated or written up. They're already giving the 2-doors a ton of leeway by even allowing them to deliver.

Edit: This isn't a shot at anyone in here bty so pls don't run up on me at the WH


----------



## Showa50

Flexxx said:


> What if it's dirty?
> 
> "Ah no sorry man, these boxes are way too dirty to place in my car"
> 
> If it doesn't fit because they have too many packages turning it down is fine. If they are turning down large boxes because they drive a 2-door car they should be deactivated. They're already giving the 2-doors a ton of leeway by even allowing them to deliver.


Dirt is another peril of the gig. Poster did not mention dirt or 2 door vehicle.

I could see how someone driving a small 4 door that doesn't have fold down rear seats could have an issue fitting 2 huge boxes along with the 30~ small to medium ones they give us. 
Yesterday a girl that was loading in front of me had the same issue. She made it fit though. Still no reason to say someone should be deactivated for not being able to fit a big box a truck should be taking in the first place. 
This company is just being cheap at our expense.


----------



## oicu812

Showa50 said:


> So the driver that cares about the interior of their car and can't fit a big ass box should get deactivated?
> Yet you'll drive all over socal for free? Yup the Uber driver logic bleeds over to Flex. No wonder these companies can take advantage so easy.


Yes. Because they can't fulfill the requirements when they signed up. And if they try to cheat the system by leaving boxes behind because as you said it gets their interior dirty, they definitely should get deactivated. Someone has figured out to use a tarp in their interior with the rear seats folded down to keep their interior cleaner.


----------



## Showa50

oicu812 said:


> Yes. Because they can't fulfill the requirements when they signed up. And if they try to cheat the system by leaving boxes behind because as you said it gets their interior dirty, they definitely should get deactivated. Someone has figured out to use a tarp in their interior with the rear seats folded down to


Where are these 'you must deliver every package' requirements listed?


----------



## jester121

Showa50 said:


> Where are these 'you must deliver every package' requirements listed?


In the terms & conditions everyone agrees to before they start driving for Amazon.


----------



## Showa50

jester121 said:


> In the terms & conditions everyone agrees to before they start driving for Amazon.


Like I mentioned in my earlier post, show me specifically where it says it. Don't give a vague answer. 
I would be interested to see this 'you have to deliver every package' term.

On a side note, I hope this drizzle stops by 1130


----------



## enigmaquip

Showa50 said:


> Like I mentioned in my earlier post, show me specifically where it says it. Don't give a vague answer.


Independent Contractor Terms of Service
1. The Services
b) This agreement requires no minimum amount or frequency of Services. You agree, however, that if you accept an offer to provide Services during a particular confirmed block and you do not cancel your acceptance as permitted under the Program Policies, you will deliver the parcels, packages, totes, bags or other deliverables tendered to you by Amazon or its designees ("Deliverables") during such period ("Delivery Block"). The Delivery Block starts when you receive Deliverables and ends at the time the last Deliverable is delivered or, if undeliverable, is returned as specified by Amazon.

Section III Service Standards
3) Delivery Quality
iii. Delivery not attempted or undeliverable packages not returned to Amazon timely. Amazon expects that you will deliver *all *the packages you picked up as part of your Delivery Block. In an instance where delivery is not possible, you are required to return all packages to the Amazon delivery station, unless otherwise directed by Amazon. If you repeatedly do not attempt to deliver all the packages you picked up during a Delivery Block or you do not return the undeliverable packages to a location specified by Amazon, you will no longer be eligible to participate in the program.


----------



## Showa50

enigmaquip said:


> Independent Contractor Terms of Service
> 1. The Services
> b) This agreement requires no minimum amount or frequency of Services. You agree, however, that if you accept an offer to provide Services during a particular confirmed block and you do not cancel your acceptance as permitted under the Program Policies, you will deliver the parcels, packages, totes, bags or other deliverables tendered to you by Amazon or its designees ("Deliverables") during such period ("Delivery Block"). The Delivery Block starts when you receive Deliverables and ends at the time the last Deliverable is delivered or, if undeliverable, is returned as specified by Amazon.
> 
> Section III Service Standards
> 3) Delivery Quality
> iii. Delivery not attempted or undeliverable packages not returned to Amazon timely. Amazon expects that you will deliver *all *the packages you picked up as part of your Delivery Block. In an instance where delivery is not possible, you are required to return all packages to the Amazon delivery station, unless otherwise directed by Amazon. If you repeatedly do not attempt to deliver all the packages you picked up during a Delivery Block or you do not return the undeliverable packages to a location specified by Amazon, you will no longer be eligible to participate in the program.


Thank you. 
But it still doesn't say you are _required_ to deliver all packages. It does _expected,_ like I expect my 8yo to behave and listen everyday is class. It doesn't happen every day. 
Sure they hold the keys, but wishing someone should get deactivated for not taking a box is silly.


----------



## jester121

Since you seem like a know-it-all working $18/hr jobs and engaging in semantic manipulation, why don't you go to law school and get paid for showing the world how smart you are?


----------



## jaybee27

Over heard some ****** bag in a Focus left packages again this morning


----------



## jaybee27

Showa50 said:


> So the driver that cares about the interior of their car and can't fit a big ass box should get deactivated?
> Yet you'll drive all over socal for free? Yup the Uber driver logic bleeds over to Flex. No wonder these companies can take advantage so easy.


if your importance is taking care of your interior.. maybe you should rethink this job.. I have a 2016, Leather interior.. I put blankets and mats on the seats before loading


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Showa50 said:


> Thank you.
> But it still doesn't say you are _required_ to deliver all packages. It does _expected,_ like I expect my 8yo to behave and listen everyday is class. It doesn't happen every day.
> Sure they hold the keys, but wishing someone should get deactivated for not taking a box is silly.


Look at it this way. As an independent contractor, you can actually do what you want. Amazon, as your partner, can choose to not do business with you if they don't like the what you're doing.

That way the language is written, you're expected to take what is given to you and attempt to deliver it. This does mean not just leaving stuff willy nilly, but as I said above, if you really simply can't fit everything then, ya know, asking if you can leave one or two behind is certainly an option.


----------



## Showa50

jaybee27 said:


> if your importance is taking care of your interior.. maybe you should rethink this job.. I have a 2016, Leather interior.. I put blankets and mats on the seats before loading


I really don't think of it as a job. Thanks for the tip, I put the seats down in my wagon and save my interior.


----------



## mr.white

Changing the subject. How was everyone's friday


----------



## oicu812

jaybee27 said:


> Over heard some ****** bag in a Focus left packages again this morning


I know the red civic left two totes of packages because he couldn't fit it all. He should've asked beforehand for a different rack before he started scanning. He got what he wanted for being early in line. He'll probably get written up now for being stupid.

Just ignore Showa50. Click on the avatar and click ignore and all of his/her posts are no longer displayed. No point in arguing semantics about delivering all packages.

Simple fact, when you leave packages behind, it gets put with someone's route. Why should someone else be doing your route for you?


----------



## Showa50

mr.white said:


> Changing the subject. How was everyone's friday


I hesitate when pulling up to this monster rack full of large and medium boxes. There was no one there directing traffic for the queue, I wanted to pull up next to a different rack with small packages, but I pulled up to it anyways. 
Ended up being a fairly simple route, ~30 in the usual 1½ hours. Caught a good window in weather too, didn't get to wet.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> I know the red civic left two totes of packages because he couldn't fit it all. He should've asked beforehand for a different rack before he started scanning. He got what he wanted for being early in line. He'll probably get written up now for being stupid.
> 
> Just ignore Showa50. Click on the avatar and click ignore and all of his/her posts are no longer displayed. No point in arguing semantics about delivering all packages.
> 
> Simple fact, when you leave packages behind, it gets put with someone's route. Why should someone else be doing your route for you?


Hahaha this brings me back to late October when the warehouse was like the wild west. There waa this one dude I saw who pulled up to a huge double rack with about 2-3 totes and about 10 huge packages. He put the 10 huge packages in his car and was like welpppp can't fit anymore! And the blue vest let him go. Hahahah


----------



## Flexxx

Showa50 said:


> I hesitate when pulling up to this *monster rack* full of large and medium boxes. There was no one there directing traffic for the queue, I wanted to pull up next to a different rack with small packages, but I pulled up to it anyways.
> Ended up being a fairly simple route, ~30 in the usual 1½ hours. Caught a good window in weather too, didn't get to wet.
> 
> View attachment 94820


Lol? You would have passed on my rack yesterday. I had four large boxes marked heavy that took up the entire trunk and 1/2 the back seat plus 29 other packages.


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping a 10:30 in 2 minutes.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Dropping a 10:30 in 2 minutes.


 missed it

I dropped my god damn 11 for it hahaha. Feeling like a fooooooool.


----------



## jaybee27

sweatypawz said:


> missed it
> 
> I dropped my god damn 11 for it hahaha. Feeling like a fooooooool.


Picked up your 11.. lol :s. I kind of feel like staying home and watching Game of Thrones..lol.. after those 3 yest


----------



## Shangsta

Showa50 said:


> Thank you.
> But it still doesn't say you are _required_ to deliver all packages. It does _expected,_ like I expect my 8yo to behave and listen everyday is class. It doesn't happen every day.
> Sure they hold the keys, but wishing someone should get deactivated for not taking a box is silly.


Yeah you test that and see how it goes...


----------



## jaybee27

Yupp shouldve stayed home watching g.o.t . Lol 15 here and 22 houses 2 apts


----------



## oicu812

There is a beginning of a crackdown. Checking EVERYONE's id and phone app to confirm whether they are the person that is scheduled to deliver. I think some people been getting the blocks and letting someone else do the delivery. Someone in line got turned around today.


----------



## methehero

For Superbowl Sunday , they will be upping the hourly pay for deliveries after 5PM, just FYI


----------



## tryingmyluck86

oicu812 said:


> There is a beginning of a crackdown. Checking EVERYONE's id and phone app to confirm whether they are the person that is scheduled to deliver. I think some people been getting the blocks and letting someone else do the delivery. Someone in line got turned around today.


I've shown my ID all but one time, so that didn't stand out to me but checking my phone did. No clue what info just looking at my phone can provide them.


----------



## Flexxx

tryingmyluck86 said:


> I've shown my ID all but one time, so that didn't stand out to me but checking my phone did. No clue what info just looking at my phone can provide them.


DL # and name perhaps?


----------



## oicu812

The name is on the account logged in to deliver. If it matches your DL#, then you are verified to deliver otherwise, you are using someone else's account.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Flexxx said:


> DL # and name perhaps?


I've been handing my ID for months though, but maybe that's just been rare for most.



oicu812 said:


> The name is on the account logged in to deliver. If it matches your DL#, then you are verified to deliver otherwise, you are using someone else's account.


Yeah, nobody looked that hard at my app. It was literally a glance at the loading screen, all you would know is that I had the app downloaded lol.


----------



## Myrney

Hey y'all. I haven't gotten reserved shift in weeks, but am managing to snag 7-8 blocks per week. It's crazy that we have to find them at all hours of the day. 
Hoping to pick up shifts tonight because I'm not until super bowl


----------



## oicu812

It's going to basically rain all day during delivery times tomorrow.


----------



## Showa50

Anyone else able to grab a $66 shift today?


----------



## ubergordo

Showa50 said:


> Anyone else able to grab a $66 shift today?


I did 5:30pm to 8:30.
I got 7 packages scattered all over..Lakewood, Sta Fe Springs Pico Rivera and Whittier..took me almost 2 hrs
But im glad i had the chance! I missed half of that legendary game but, i was listening on 1070 am radio..


----------



## oicu812

That should've taken just a little over an hr if you planned it correctly. Never follow the route it tells you especially for an afternoon shift. Routing tends to have you doubleback to the last delivery in the direction of the warehouse. I always do the closest one to the warehouse (if there are no apartments in the route) first hoping there's no need to return any packages back to the warehouse.


----------



## Flexxx

Might have to drop a 2 block


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Might have to drop a 2 block


I am so excited. I picked up a 2pm during my 1030a


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I am so excited. I picked up a 2pm during my 1030a


I was excited it wasn't raining at all during the 10:30 block and my block was that gated community in Cerritos, so easy!!!


----------



## Myrney

I got a weird one: Cerritos and Norwalk and businesses. Still, I been in Commerce a little while


----------



## Showa50

ubergordo said:


> I did 5:30pm to 8:30.
> I got 7 packages scattered all over..Lakewood, Sta Fe Springs Pico Rivera and Whittier..took me almost 2 hrs
> But im glad i had the chance! I missed half of that legendary game but, i was listening on 1070 am radio..


Same here. Mine were scattered a mile apart. All seemed to be left overs from previous runs


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping at 12:59


----------



## jaybee27

Dropping my 2pm as well at 1.14


----------



## mr.white

I got a 2pm block too while doing my 1030am. And got a 1030am for tomorrow.


----------



## sweatypawz

Lmao why was there a brand new Escalade at the 2pm block


----------



## Flexxx

Gotta find a way to pay it off lol


----------



## Showa50

sweatypawz said:


> Lmao why was there a brand new Escalade at the 2pm block


Lol, I saw that too. Desperate.

I got 42 boxes to Pasadena/Altadena. 
All reassigned from someone else. Guess those scabs should all be deactivated


----------



## Flexxx

Expectations email for Friday ugh. Third total, second of the year, just hope it wasn't mutiple.

Might start returning every apartment package I can't leave in the office.


----------



## sweatypawz

Showa50 said:


> Lol, I saw that too. Desperate.
> 
> I got 42 boxes to Pasadena/Altadena.
> All reassigned from someone else. Guess those scabs should all be deactivated


Haha its beyond desperation. Its insanity! 70k car to make 18 an hr. Wowwowowow


----------



## oicu812

You're home early. I went to run a few errands after I finished at 6:26pm.

There were plenty of 2pm blocks as flexers were rescuing the other delivery routes from UBX or Scoobies.



sweatypawz said:


> Haha its beyond desperation. Its insanity! 70k car to make 18 an hr. Wowwowowow


----------



## Flexxx

Picked up a rejected package. Nice weather though


----------



## Fleet180

Showed up last to my 10:30 shift today, for the 11am people waiting in line sorry for cutting you off like that wasn't trying to be a ****** just trying to get in with the 10:30 people. 

Also, I didnt see a 2pm today, I was refreshing my app since 12 up until 1:30ish, did 2pm drop today?

Have any of you guys noticed that ever since the new payment update came out when you approach an address it zooms out instead of zooming in?


----------



## Myrney

I need an 1130am shift tomorrow! Send good thoughts!


----------



## Myrney

Got an 1130am!


----------



## Showa50

Myrney said:


> Got an 1130am!


I took the 1130 also. Had offers for 12 and 1230 too.


----------



## Myrney

Showa50 said:


> I took the 1130 also. Had offers for 12 and 1230 too.


I saw those too


----------



## Flexxx

Fleet180 said:


> Have any of you guys noticed that ever since the new payment update came out when you approach an address it zooms out instead of zooming in?


Try asking for the previous version in the stickied thread.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

First time scoring a double block! I have another job and it would always seem the days I had to do that one after Flex, I would see plenty but the days I had free, no other blocks to be found.

Here's to hoping it's not a disastrous route lol.


----------



## Flexxx

Same ∆ finished my 11 at 12:40, just enough time to grab some food.


----------



## Flexxx

First time in Whittier


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Really loving the iPhone app. I went from being one of the first few in but last out, to getting in towards the end but one of the first done scanning. 

Waiting for everyone else is the perfect amount of time to quickly dash my addresses into MapQuest.


----------



## mr.white

While on my 11am I saw that there was block available at 1135am clicked but nothing . Then I got an email for increased rates about 1148am bit nothing again. Well hoping for a 5pm


----------



## Flexxx

Were the afternoon blocks part of the increased rates? Got the block before the email.

Nearly took up the three hours =/


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Were the afternoon blocks part of the increased rates? Got the block before the email.
> 
> Nearly took up the three hours =/


I was wondering that also. I got lucky my Whittier route took only an hr.


----------



## mr.white

Picked up a 5pm for $63. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Showa50

mr.white said:


> While on my 11am I saw that there was block available at 1135am clicked but nothing . Then I got an email for increased rates about 1148am bit nothing again. Well hoping for a 5pm


Same thing happened to me. As I was leaving warehouse a notification popped up, nothing available. Then I got the email 10min later, nothing again.


----------



## jaybee27

Flexxx said:


> Were the afternoon blocks part of the increased rates? Got the block before the email.
> 
> Nearly took up the three hours =/


Sadly no :/ . If you read the bottom of the email they sent. "*Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block. " *


----------



## oicu812

My 1:30pm block took all 3 hours from wh back to wh for a return. Even though my route was in Whittier, I had an oddball to Lakewood. 41 packages - 33 stops. 5pm went much better. 8 to Whittier. Basically I was in Whittier from morning to night.


----------



## mr.white

My 5pm was for $63. 13 packages 9 to San marino and 4 to South pasadena. Was home by 7.


----------



## oicu812

mr.white said:


> My 5pm was for $63. 13 packages 9 to San marino and 4 to South pasadena. Was home by 7.


sweatypawz would've love that block.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> sweatypawz would've love that block.


Heck ya I would! My 5pm was Whittier and I had to go back and return a package but still made it home before 7:30.


----------



## oicu812

I haven't decided if I'm going to drop my morning block. I have a feeling my stalker will be there if I showed up.


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Picked up a 5pm for $63. Let's see how it goes.


I got a 5pm for $63. Only took an hour!


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> I haven't decided if I'm going to drop my morning block. I have a feeling my stalker will be there if I showed up.


I need a morning block!!!


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> My 5pm was for $63. 13 packages 9 to San marino and 4 to South pasadena. Was home by 7.


I had 10 packages in Rosemead, Temple City and El Monte. Home by 630pm. Yeehaw


----------



## mr.white

For the 5pm shift today I heard the guy behind me tell one of the wh helpers if he could switch his rack to the one behind him which was to norwalk because he didn't want to go to El Monte since he lived in downey! And the helper agreed!


----------



## oicu812

I pulled up to the Whittier rack. I was asked if I wanted Whittier or another rack. I kept my Whittier rack and left the one behind me with Monterey Park, etc. They only ask if one wanted a different rack for the night blocks because it may be closer to home.

I'm going to head in to work at 5am and I may still make it for my 10:30 block.  If not, it'll be dropped an hr before start.


----------



## mr.white

oicu812 said:


> I pulled up to the Whittier rack. I was asked if I wanted Whittier or another rack. I kept my Whittier rack and left the one behind me with Monterey Park, etc. They only ask if one wanted a different rack for the night blocks because it may be closer to home.
> 
> I'm going to head in to work at 5am and I may still make it for my 10:30 block.  If not, it'll be dropped an hr before start.


Hope you make it for the 1030am. I got an 11am. I remember one time 2 of us showed up for a 8 to 10pm shift and they gave us a choice. 2 packages to Los Angeles or 1 to pasadena. We decided I get the 2 packages to Los Angeles. When I turn on the navigation both packages went to an address on Ferguson behind the warehouse. I was home by 820pm. That was my fastest


----------



## jaybee27

mr.white said:


> Hope you make it for the 1030am. I got an 11am. I remember one time 2 of us showed up for a 8 to 10pm shift and they gave us a choice. 2 packages to Los Angeles or 1 to pasadena. We decided I get the 2 packages to Los Angeles. When I turn on the navigation both packages went to an address on Ferguson behind the warehouse. I was home by 820pm. That was my fastest


And thats how we met  lol i got home at 9


----------



## mr.white

jaybee27 said:


> And thats how we met  lol i got home at 9


That's right bro!


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone manage to snag a afternoon block?


----------



## mr.white

No luck here hoping for a 5pm.


----------



## Myrney

Did you all hear that they fired a ton of warehouse staff in the last couple days? It's crazy


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Did you all hear that they fired a ton of warehouse staff in the last couple days? It's crazy


There were a lot of new trainees this morning!


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> There were a lot of new trainees this morning!


Apparently that was the night shift. They started at 1am and were asked to stay until 2pm.


----------



## mr.white

Myrney said:


> Did you all hear that they fired a ton of warehouse staff in the last couple days? It's crazy


I didn't know that! That's weird.


----------



## Showa50

sweatypawz said:


> Anyone manage to snag a afternoon block?


No luck for any shift today


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Did you all hear that they fired a ton of warehouse staff in the last couple days? It's crazy


Was wondering what today was all about. Felt really weird with all these new faces around.

Might just grab an application next time lol


----------



## Flexxx

If anyone drops a block for tomorrow morning LMK


----------



## Myrney

5pm just dropped


----------



## oicu812

There was one 1:30pm block and 6-8 2pm blocks.

2 door red focus got the 1:30pm block.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Did you all hear that they fired a ton of warehouse staff in the last couple days? It's crazy


Carla (sp?) that usually does the morning check-ins was one of the dismissed.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Carla (sp?) that usually does the morning check-ins was one of the dismissed.


Yes, I know! Apparently they were trying to get rid of her. The evening crew appears to be intact


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Yes, I know! Apparently they were trying to get rid of her. The evening crew appears to be intact


Did you get the 15 package Rosemead block tonight?


----------



## mr.white

I did a 5pm. 15 packages. 2 to Montebello a couple to pico rivera, Whittier, norwalk and finished with 2 to downey. Finished 715 because I had 2 to apartments and both were all the way in the back. Got an 11 am tomorrow. If I pick one up tomorrow for saturday in the am I will let you know because I might have to drop it


----------



## oicu812

mr.white said:


> I did a 5pm. 15 packages. 2 to Montebello a couple to pico rivera, Whittier, norwalk and finished with 2 to downey. Finished 715 because I had 2 to apartments and both were all the way in the back. Got an 11 am tomorrow. If I pick one up tomorrow for saturday in the am I will let you know because I might have to drop it


That's not a good one. I guess you got the rack right behind mine.

Mine was Alhambra/San Marino. One stop on Atlantic Ave. was a PITA. All red curbs with 2 lanes of cars flying in each direction. Nowhere to park on the side. Drove around the block twice to finally decide to pull into a neighbor's driveway.


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> Carla (sp?) that usually does the morning check-ins was one of the dismissed.


The czar? On a side note has anyone seen pearl ford actually work? Always standing outside.. reminds me of home depot


----------



## Myrney

I got 9 packages mostly in Whittier. The first was in Santa Fe Springs. The next seven were clustered pretty darn close in Whittier. (one neighborhood) The last one was 4 miles away. I finished at 615p, but had a 45 minute drive home. 
I'm debating not working tomorrow because it might rain.


----------



## Shangsta

oicu812 said:


> Carla (sp?) that usually does the morning check-ins was one of the dismissed.


Is she the mean bossy lady you guys couldn't stand?


----------



## oicu812

jaybee27 said:


> On a side note has anyone seen pearl ford actually work?


He does. He lives 2 blocks from the wh. He could refresh from the comfort of home in his underoos.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> I got 9 packages mostly in Whittier. The first was in Santa Fe Springs. The next seven were clustered pretty darn close in Whittier. (one neighborhood) The last one was 4 miles away. I finished at 615p, but had a 45 minute drive home.
> I'm debating not working tomorrow because it might rain.


I guess you got the rack near Mr.White.

Showers (40-45% chance) should start at around 1pm for Lakewood area. You'll probably be done with the block by then. When the rain comes, it'll be perfect time for me to give some paxholes some surge/primetime rides for rush hour. Put your wet umbrella on my seats, GTFO of my car.


----------



## sweatypawz

40hr cap is still kicking. See you all Sunday!


----------



## Flexxx

Now everyone is gone


----------



## Nubiwon

So Amazon fired the morning Crew? All new faces now.


----------



## ubergordo

Myrney said:


> Yes, I know! Apparently they were trying to get rid of her. The evening crew appears to be intact


The Lady you are referring was she the so called "Czar of Commerce"???
I reaally wish she was the one let go .


----------



## ubergordo

Shangsta said:


> Is she the mean bossy lady you guys couldn't stand?


She is a genuine unadultered pain in tha butt...
Im an older guy and I play along but she had absolutely no manners to ask for things, super rude..every single time.
I felt like she was about to perform a full cavity check each time...


----------



## jaybee27

Pearl Ford must be sad she is gone.. they were buddy buddy :'(


----------



## mr.white

11am wasn't bad . Finished by 1230. Cerritos 34 packages. Lots of multiples and finished delivering 8 packages to the ups store
P.s. I'm probably going to drop my 1030 am for tomorrow . Keep you posted


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> 40hr cap is still kicking. See you all Sunday!


Yup tried grabbing a fourth yesterday and couldn't get one. Now after my morning block, I'll have to wait till Sunday.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Yup tried grabbing a fourth yesterday and couldn't get one. Now after my morning block, I'll have to wait till Sunday.


Hopefully one day they remove the 40hr cap haha, then we can start making some real money .


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Hopefully one day they remove the 40hr cap haha, then we can start making some real money .


You really want to do 60+ hrs on flex? You are a machine.


----------



## oicu812

Weird. Reserved blocks haven't been assigned yet.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> You really want to do 60+ hrs on flex? You are a machine.


I'd do 9hrs a day 6 days a week. I think that's my max hahaha.


----------



## mr.white

5pm shift behind schedule! The delivery truck just got here a couple minutes ago​


----------



## jaybee27

Who else is here at this 5pm nightmare!?!?! So much for getting home early. Routes will be all ****ed up I bet


----------



## mr.white

I'm here! Still waiting! Just hope the routes are not screwed up!


jaybee27 said:


> Who else is here at this 5pm nightmare!?!?! So much for getting home early. Routes will be all &%[email protected]!*ed up I bet


----------



## Nubiwon

With the rain, the traffic is a nightmare on top of Friday Jan. Good luck guys and stay dry.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> I'd do 9hrs a day 6 days a week. I think that's my max hahaha.


I don't believe that for a minute that you'll take a day off.


----------



## jaybee27

Should've stayed home :/. Traffic was a nightmare. Took all 3 hrs. 33 miles from hub to last stop. Soaked. Finally let us in at 520ish.. BS. I think the whole checking us out until the computer loads up is dumb, check our app and ur computer to see how many we are suppose to have, the end.


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> 11am wasn't bad . Finished by 1230. Cerritos 34 packages. Lots of multiples and finished delivering 8 packages to the ups store
> P.s. I'm probably going to drop my 1030 am for tomorrow . Keep you posted


Are you dropping your 1030? I didn't secure anything for today


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Are you dropping your 1030? I didn't secure anything for today


Dropping a 10:30 at 9:16


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Dropping a 10:30 at 9:16


And I just picked up 1130am. Thanks


----------



## jaybee27

What would the recently fired crew say about this?


----------



## oicu812

I would say the slow scanners should GTFO from the front of the line.

I would rather scan my rack outside and not be blocked by some of these people.


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> I would say the slow scanners should GTFO from the front of the line.
> 
> I would rather scan my rack outside and not be blocked by some of these people.


What if you were lucky and got 15, meanwhile people in front got 40? Can't finish at the same time. That being said my side finished at the same time.


----------



## Nubiwon

Were there any 10:30,11 or 11:30 for Sunday show up in the app?


----------



## oicu812

Yes for 10:30. Didn't know I got it until several minutes later when it updated my schedule.


----------



## Myrney

I got an 1130am today, but because the app does that 1 hour alert, I can never grab a 1030a for the next day. The alert hijacks the app. So frustrating.


----------



## jaybee27

Didn't see any 11 or 11.30. I was a few seconds late for 10.30. My theory is if you fail to grab a block and the red banner comes out, it freezes you out from seeing any next day offers for the rest of the day.


----------



## oicu812

I don't there's 24hr advance for anything other than 10:30 anymore other than the weekly pre-assigned routes.


----------



## Myrney

Have any 5pm blocks dropped? Did I miss it?


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> I got an 1130am today, but because the app does that 1 hour alert, I can never grab a 1030a for the next day. The alert hijacks the app. So frustrating.


That is why it's not good to do the 11:30 route.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> That is why it's not good to do the 11:30 route.


Yeah Yeah yeah


----------



## mr.white

Myrney said:


> Yeah Yeah yeah


Not yet!


----------



## oicu812

You wouldn't be able to see any offers if the block released pushes your hourly over 40 for the week.


----------



## Myrney

5pm dropped


----------



## mr.white

5pm just dropped 1 minute ago


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> You wouldn't be able to see any offers if the block released pushes your hourly over 40 for the week.


I hover around 7-10 blocks a week. My kids' schedule prevents more than that


----------



## Flexxx

jaybee27 said:


> Didn't see any 11 or 11.30.


They're popping up on the same day.


----------



## Myrney

Tonight I got East LA/City Terrace. I don't like steep streets. They terrify me. I always think my car is gonna roll back on me. Like what happened to the actor that played Chekov in the Star Trek reboot. 

Anyways, it went smoothly nonetheless. I'm grateful that the days are getting incrementally longer.


----------



## oicu812

Did anyone just get a notification to accept reserve blocks? I just accepted 4 - 10:30am blocks for next week.


----------



## Flexxx

Was offered 10:30 for Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. Not sure how good of a thing this is 

Picked one up for tomorrow


----------



## mr.white

oicu812 said:


> Did anyone just get a notification to accept reserve blocks? I just accepted 4 - 10:30am blocks for next week.


I got 4 blocks too. But mine are sun,mon,wed,Fri.


----------



## mr.white

Myrney said:


> Tonight I got East LA/City Terrace. I don't like steep streets. They terrify me. I always think my car is gonna roll back on me. Like what happened to the actor that played Chekov in the Star Trek reboot.
> 
> Anyways, it went smoothly nonetheless. I'm grateful that the days are getting incrementally longer.


I got 14 packages 10 to South gate 2 Cudahy and 2 Bell. Finished 5 minutes from my house. I was praying for no go backs to the warehouse but went smoothly too.


----------



## oicu812

I got offered Tues, Thursday, Friday and Saturday. I already had Sun. Never had so many blocks scheduled ahead of time. Planning to work at those times anyways so nothing out of the ordinary for me.

Friday and Saturday will probably rain. Amazon just locking in people to work at normal rates instead of possible increased rates if/when it does rain.


----------



## Myrney

I got am interesting email tonight (oh, and no blocks). This wasn't a missing package email, but it said that I "mishandled" one or more packages. I'm in the midst of trying to get me information on the specifics. Ugh.


----------



## Showa50

Myrney said:


> I got am interesting email tonight (oh, and no blocks). This wasn't a missing package email, but it said that I "mishandled" one or more packages. I'm in the midst of trying to get me information on the specifics. Ugh.


I'd be surprised if they told you anything.
I got a similar email a few weeks ago about a package. After 2 back and forths with support I gave up. They wouldn't give me any detailed information about mistake. They started sounding like Uber with their vagueness.

Then a few days after the incident I got an email saying all my assigned packages had been delivered for that assigned shift. I swear all these companies don't want you to improve or provide feedback.

You are replaceable.


----------



## Myrney

Showa50 said:


> I'd be surprised if they told you anything.
> I got a similar email a few weeks ago about a package. After 2 back and forths with support I gave up. They wouldn't give me any detailed information about mistake. They started sounding like Uber with their vagueness.
> 
> Then a few days after the incident I got an email saying all my assigned packages had been delivered for that assigned shift. I swear all these companies don't want you to improve or provide feedback.
> 
> You are replaceable.


I'm thinking either I didn't leave a package in a specified location OR a package was rained OR maybe someone got startled by the sound the package made when it landed at the door. Hmmm. Of course, now I'm gonna be paranoid as all get out.


----------



## sweatypawz

Holy Moles! I got 5 reserved blocks haha.


----------



## oicu812

Like you really need it to be reserved, speedypawz. 



sweatypawz said:


> Holy Moles! I got 5 reserved blocks haha.


----------



## Flexxx

Anyone manage to grab a 10:30?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Anyone manage to grab a 10:30?


I was a second too late. Ugh. Everyone else seems to have reserved blocks


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Anyone manage to grab a 10:30?


I was able to for tmmr.


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> I was a second too late. Ugh. Everyone else seems to have reserved blocks


Same.



sweatypawz said:


> I was able to for tmmr.





oicu812 said:


> Like you really need it to be reserved, speedypawz.


Lol


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Flexxx said:


> Anyone manage to grab a 10:30?


I did, especially glad since I didn't get any reserved blocks again.


----------



## Myrney

I've been lucky to grab one or two blocks per day. I just hate having to be on my phone all the time


----------



## Showa50

Flexxx said:


> Anyone manage to grab a 10:30?


I got reserved offers yesterday for Sunday and Monday 1030, grabbed them both


----------



## Myrney

Have 5pm blocks dropped?


----------



## Bobonyx

5pm just dropped


----------



## Myrney

Just snagged one


----------



## oicu812

8-9pm just dropped.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> 8-9pm just dropped.


1hr block? Ummmm no!


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> 1hr block? Ummmm no!


You know you want those 1 package block.

I'll be chilling at home watching TWD.


----------



## Fleet180

oicu812 said:


> You know you want those 1 package block.
> 
> I'll be chilling at home watching TWD.


Me personally I only take 1 hour routes or 2 hour routes if I am on my way back to the warehouse to return an undelivered package from an earlier route, since it would be on the way. Otherwise I don't see a point in picking them up since you don't know if you will end up having to drive really far or really close by, as well as how far you will end up from your house, and in worse case scenario if you have to return the package back to the warehouse as well. That's just me though because I work full time and go to school full time, so I would rather go home and study so I can go to sleep. There is nothing better in this world than sleep and coffee lol.


----------



## oicu812

Some would disagree. Sleep is overrated.


----------



## Fleet180

oicu812 said:


> Some would disagree. Sleep is overrated.


Mmmm not when you average 4-5 hours of sleep a night  This is why I always carry a stuffed animal in my car to use as a pillow in case I am early to work or school I can catch a quick nap looool.


----------



## Memorex

Myrney said:


> I got am interesting email tonight (oh, and no blocks). This wasn't a missing package email, but it said that I "mishandled" one or more packages. I'm in the midst of trying to get me information on the specifics. Ugh.


Got one of those today. I have no idea what it could be. I did have a dented box at pickup yesterday. Probably getting the blame for that. I'll leave the damaged boxes at the warehouse from now on.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Ugh, the MetroPointe apartments on Firestone. Always a boatload of packages requiring multiple trips back & forth. At least they have a leasing office.


----------



## Flexxx

Don't think I've ever been there.


----------



## Myrney

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Ugh, the MetroPointe apartments on Firestone. Always a boatload of packages requiring multiple trips back & forth. At least they have a leasing office.


Oooh, I've been there!!! I still think the Del Amo complex is the worse


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> Oooh, I've been there!!! I still think the Del Amo complex is the worse


I agree the del amo complex is a B*!#@


----------



## Flexxx

Anyone on the .5208 version?


----------



## mr.white

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Ugh, the MetroPointe apartments on Firestone. Always a boatload of packages requiring multiple trips back & forth. At least they have a leasing office.





Myrney said:


> Oooh, I've been there!!! I still think the Del Amo complex is the worse


Yesterday I did 10 packages to the del amo complex. Haven't done the Firestone one yet. See you guys at 5pm


----------



## oicu812

For those interested, the people in the morning shift that are no longer there were seasonal employees.


----------



## Myrney

Memorex said:


> Got one of those today. I have no idea what it could be. I did have a dented box at pickup yesterday. Probably getting the blame for that. I'll leave the damaged boxes at the warehouse from now on.


They told me nothing. Oh well


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Yesterday I did 10 packages to the del amo complex. Haven't done the Firestone one yet. See you guys at 5pm


Missed 5p drop but am just finishing the 2pm.


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> For those interested, the people in the morning shift that are no longer there were seasonal employees.


Ah, one was back today.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Myrney said:


> Oooh, I've been there!!! I still think the Del Amo complex is the worse


I think I've managed to avoid delivering to that one because this is my least favorite complex, lol.

Was actually a pretty cruddy block overall, all apartments and businesses, save for a couple homes. Ah well, hopefully the next one is easier to balance things out.


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> Ah, one was back today.


Not likely. The person was probably permanent but was not working for a bit.


----------



## jaybee27

Those 5pm blovks


Flexxx said:


> Ah, one was back today.


Which one?


----------



## Flexxx

The nice one, but I guess she just wasn't working Friday.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Missed 5p drop but am just finishing the 2pm.


You didn't miss much. Only one rack for So. Pas/San Marino that I saw. Others were Downey, Bellflower, Southgate, Norwalk, "Los Angeles", etc. Maybe 10 or so shifts. Pawz got the Pasadena rack. Scanned and left.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> You didn't miss much. Only one rack for So. Pas/San Marino that I saw. Others were Downey, Bellflower, Southgate, Norwalk, "Los Angeles", etc. Maybe 10 or so shifts. Pawz got the Pasadena rack. Scanned and left.


Yo that rack was brutal!! 22 packages, I didn't get home till 7:50.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Yo that rack was brutal!! 22 packages, I didn't get home till 7:50.


 Why was it brutal? Apartments? No parking?


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Why was it brutal? Apartments? No parking?


5 apts. And South Pas/San Marino is pretty much pitch black at night.


----------



## oicu812

Maybe in the future, leave the South Pas/San Marino to those "circle jerks". One of them said that they wouldn't mind doing South Pas/San Marino.


----------



## Showa50

sweatypawz said:


> Yo that rack was brutal!! 22 packages, I didn't get home till 7:50.


Seemed to be left over day today. I only had 30 packages but it took a while because they were spread out.


----------



## jaybee27

Dropping a 10.30 at 9.33 if anyone wants it.


----------



## jaybee27

sweatypawz said:


> Yo that rack was brutal!! 22 packages, I didn't get home till 7:50.


Seriously they need to relax with that amount of packages for PM shifts. I got home at 8.40


----------



## oicu812

It has to do with customer orders too. If they chose priority, the packages get delivered in the day shift. If the customers choose E or S (economy or standard) they get delivered in the night shift.


----------



## oicu812

4:30pm dropped


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> 4:30pm dropped


Damn I was hoping for increased rates


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Damn I was hoping for increased rates


For a fake holiday? 

I thought it was to commemorate the massacre in Chicago.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> For a fake holiday?
> 
> I thought it was to commemorate the massacre in Chicago.


Ya man, you'd be surprised how many people celebrate that shit! 

Ps was there a 1:30/2 today? I keep on thinking that ever since you called me speedypaws I've been losing my touch!


----------



## oicu812

It's at 4.9x in Lakewood right now. Hopefully I'll get a route that goes there.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> It's at 4.9x in Lakewood right now. Hopefully I'll get a route that goes there.


Lakewood is a lie. Don't fall for the fake surge haha.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Ps was there a 1:30/2 today? I keep on thinking that ever since you called me speedypaws I've been losing my touch!


Not that I have seen. Not as many routes as yesterday overall.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Lakewood is a lie. Don't fall for the fake surge haha.


Not today. Lyft is showing red there too.


----------



## oicu812

Got a 2hr block to Pasadena. 1 package. Finished in 40 minutes.


----------



## jaybee27

One of the circle jerks got bit by a dog..ouch.


----------



## mr.white

Only did one shift today. Had to help my dad at his restaurant as a bartender. Only 10 min away from the warehouse.haha see you guys tomorrow at 11am.


----------



## mr.white

well at least I'm 100% even if I miss packages! I'm confused


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Yeah, for the third week in a row I'm 1 off on the 'successfully delivered'. Who the hell knows.


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> View attachment 97612
> well at least I'm 100% even if I miss packages! I'm confused


I believe it just means you showed up for the 13 blocks you scheduled.

The 290 out of 294 is interesting though. Even when I had a missing package it showed 171 out of 171.


----------



## oicu812

Could be that packages were turned to the warehouse.


----------



## sweatypawz

Mines had 250/252. Those packages were unable to be delivered and returned to the warehouse.


----------



## Flexxx

Ah OK, only two packages I've returned this year had been rejected.

Just got my app checked for some reason.


----------



## Myrney

So I had two missing package emails but then I got the mishandled email. So my report showed 100% but then 4 packages not delivered that were marked delivered. So strange


----------



## Myrney

Any 2pm blocks drop?


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> So I had two missing package emails but then I got the mishandled email. So my report showed 100% but then 4 packages not delivered that were marked delivered. So strange


"Reliability Rating: This rating is the percentage of delivery blocks you completed out of the last 20 you scheduled."


----------



## oicu812

Declined a 1:30pm block.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Mines had 250/252. Those packages were unable to be delivered and returned to the warehouse.


It must been a good week for you. I had 316 packages last week.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Declined a 1:30pm block.


How dare you! Jk me too.


----------



## Myrney

Did I miss the 5p blocks???


----------



## oicu812

Yesterday was 4:30pm blocks. Not sure if there was a 5:00pm because I got the 4:30 (yesterday).


----------



## mr.white

Myrney said:


> Did I miss the 5p blocks???


Haven't seen it yet!


----------



## jaybee27

Myrney said:


> Did I miss the 5p blocks???


Yup you guys missed it, you can thank the guy on fb posting the drop times.


----------



## oicu812

Usually by the time anything is posted, it's already too late.


----------



## jaybee27

These 4.30 racks were STACKED! 23


----------



## sweatypawz

I thought my 4:30 was going to be bad but turns out I was home before 7. 23 to Alhambra... 1/2 were apartments but for some reason... I had zero of the typical apartment delivery problems. Yaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## jaybee27

sweatypawz said:


> I thought my 4:30 was going to be bad but turns out I was home before 7. 23 to Alhambra... 1/2 were apartments but for some reason... I had zero of the typical apartment delivery problems. Yaaaaaaaaaaas


Same..lol.. except i got all of norwalk


----------



## jaybee27

sweatypawz said:


> I thought my 4:30 was going to be bad but turns out I was home before 7. 23 to Alhambra... 1/2 were apartments but for some reason... I had zero of the typical apartment delivery problems. Yaaaaaaaaaaas


That guy infront of us got 29! Wonder if they were nearby


----------



## oicu812

Good thing I "called in sick".


----------



## Flexxx

Friday...


----------



## oicu812

I have my rain gear ready to go, but I want increased rates. The only way that'll happen is a lot of people have to forfeit their blocks.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Haha I'm okay on Friday. I'm off from my regular job and was even considering Disneyland tomorrow but now I hear it's 3-4" for LA & OC with wind gusts of 20-40mph. :/


----------



## Fleet180

Todays 10:30 was interesting. 25 packages to norwalk and 1 to rosemead . Talked to the blue vest and got it taken off. Apparently I wasnt the only one though. Look at all those rejected packages.


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> I have my rain gear ready to go, but I want increased rates. The only way that'll happen is a lot of people have to forfeit their blocks.


Got my _light rain_ gear but seems like we're getting rained on pretty good in SoCal


----------



## Flexxx

First time happening. I received an error message and didn't see the package in my itinerary so I talked to blue vest and he was so flustered he told me to leave it. It was there but I missed it so had to manually remove it. Does anyone know how this is treated? Checked the 'Missing package' box.

The girl that's been there from the beginning sounded frustrated. Wonder if they'll bring some of those temps back.


----------



## Flexxx

Fleet180 said:


> Todays 10:30 was interesting. 25 packages to norwalk and 1 to rosemead . Talked to the blue vest and got it taken off. Apparently I wasnt the only one though. Look at all those rejected packages.


Yeah, heard some guy was going to Lakewood and had two to Santa Fe.


----------



## oicu812

I'm waiting to start my 1:30pm.


----------



## oicu812

I'm headed to Santa Fe springs now.


----------



## Flexxx

Oh man, so about that rain... $80 blocks


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Oh man, so about that rain... $80 blocks


That better be 3 hr blocks.


----------



## oicu812

Driving and surfing the web at the same time?

Anyways, $80/3= bs


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Driving and surfing the web at the same time?
> 
> Anyways, $80/3= bs


Nothing but business addresses. Had to double back so many times. I totally needed a dolley today. Lots of leisure time to surf the web. 

Damn big ass boxes.


----------



## oicu812

Did I miss 4:30pm?


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> Driving and surfing the web at the same time?
> 
> Anyways, $80/3= bs


Seems like it's $60/3 . Saw a block for tomorrow morning for $60


----------



## sweatypawz

jaybee27 said:


> Seems like it's $60/3 . Saw a block for tomorrow morning for $60


LOLOL good luck getting anyone to drive in a huge storm for that.

I'd rather Uber/Lyft and collect that surge/primetime rain money.


----------



## oicu812

I'd do it for $63. Jk


----------



## sweatypawz

$75 maybe!


----------



## oicu812

Still nothing. I'm about to head home.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Still nothing. I'm about to head home.


Its 5pm today.

Join the fb group for all da hot drop tipzzzzz


----------



## oicu812

Hell no and I haven't seen anything yet. A bit late.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Hell no and I haven't seen anything yet. A bit late.


Ya probs missed it while doing your 1:30.


----------



## oicu812

Did you get one?


----------



## Flexxx

jaybee27 said:


> Seems like it's $60/3 . Saw a block for tomorrow morning for $60


Received two emails for Friday and Saturday stating $80. Might be able to make them honor that email if you try.


----------



## oicu812

I got that email. I got locked in for Saturday so I may just drop it.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Did you get one?


Siii senor


----------



## oicu812

Speedypawz does it again.


----------



## oicu812

3+x surge or $80. I think I'm going to go with the surge and I don't need to get out of the car.


----------



## Fleet180

25 packages, alhambra, san marino, san gabriel, temple city, rosemead, and el monte. These 530 routes keep getting longer and longer


----------



## oicu812

Quit grabbing them. Leave them for me.


----------



## jaybee27

I agree these routes have been getting shittier by the day. 21. Pico Rivera, downey, norwalk, santa fe Springs, bell gardens, 44 miles.


----------



## sweatypawz

I lucked out today. 17 packages was home before 7pm . I noticed there were less evening routes. About 10-11 total stacked super high this whole week.


----------



## mr.white

Fleet180 said:


> Todays 10:30 was interesting. 25 packages to norwalk and 1 to rosemead . Talked to the blue vest and got it taken off. Apparently I wasnt the only one though. Look at all those rejected packages.


I had 27 packages 19 stops on my pick list and I had scanned 27 when I see two extra ones to Whittier. I was like no way that's to far I'm going to cerritos Artesia. Finished by 12pm. Would of finished earlier but had to deliver 2 to cerritos high school and 2 to cerritos library.


----------



## mr.white

Flexxx said:


> First time happening. I received an error message and didn't see the package in my itinerary so I talked to blue vest and he was so flustered he told me to leave it. It was there but I missed it so had to manually remove it. Does anyone know how this is treated? Checked the 'Missing package' box.
> 
> The girl that's been there from the beginning sounded frustrated. Wonder if they'll bring some of those temps back.


I had one the other night. Just check where it is on your map so you don't navigate there and then have to go back. You have to press release attempt or retry button on the itinerary. Mine was to Whittier.


----------



## Fleet180

I wish I could do uber/lyft, but I failed inspection because I have out of state plates ....

Oh well .. good luck to everyone who works tomorrow .. lets go make some $$$ lol


----------



## Showa50

2 $60 offers today, no thanx. Not soaking up my car.


----------



## Flexxx

Ugh, this thing took a sharp turn and seems to have missed Lakewood area for the most part. Dropped a block around 9:30


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Ugh, this thing took a sharp turn and seems to have missed Lakewood area for the most part. Dropped a block around 9:30


I probably should have not dropped my 11am reserved block either.


----------



## oicu812

I dropped everything and hoping to get an increased rate block but so far nothing.


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> I dropped everything and hoping to get an increased rate block but so far nothing.


LMAO me too mannn! I did see a $60 11:30 earlier this morning but I was like hells noooooo because the forecast said it would be pouring by now but now that it's 11:30 I'm like  it's sprinkling!!

Hoping to grab 2 blocks tomorrow to finish up my 39hr week.


----------



## oicu812

I'm beginning to wonder if the $80 increased rate was just a typo of $60.


----------



## oicu812

Got a reserved block for next week. 8 minutes later, notification in my app that reserved blocks are available.


----------



## Flexxx

One 10:30 for Thursday.


----------



## jaybee27

I feel sorry for all the 11.30's rn.


----------



## Flexxx

Eh, they should be finished around this time. It's the 12:30 and 1:30s/2 that are going to get it


----------



## Bobonyx

1130 not bad, windy rain halfway through but finished in 1.5. 45 packages to lakewood, 1 stop 9 packages. Dropped my reserved 1030 for tomorrow this morning and not able to pick up an increased rate block


----------



## oicu812

Has anyone picked up an $80 block?


----------



## sweatypawz

I haven't even seen evening blocks


----------



## oicu812

Made over a hundo in a couple of hours in the rain. Better than delivery.

Get out there and rideshare speedy!


----------



## methehero

No blocks tonight, oh well. Resting for the club


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Made over a hundo in a couple of hours in the rain. Better than delivery.
> 
> Get out there and rideshare speedy!


**** that lmao. I don't need any wet paxholes in my car.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> &%[email protected]!* that lmao. I don't need any wet paxholes in my car.


Not even in the beater?


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Not even in the beater?


I did 2 premier rides today and was instantly reminded as to why I hate ride-sharing. 

Die die dieeee.


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> I did 2 premier rides today and was instantly reminded as to why I hate ride-sharing.
> 
> Die die dieeee.


Did you at least make good money as you aren't doing flex today?


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> Did you at least make good money as you aren't doing flex today?


So-so money if you include deadmiles cause I was over it.

Did you manage to get any increased rate blocks for tmmr?


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Did you manage to get any increased rate blocks for tmmr?


Nada. I'll be fishing throughout the night even in my sleep.


----------



## Myrney

I feel so not "part-of". I'm waiting for the 1030am shift right now. You all know to what I refer.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> I feel so not "part-of". I'm waiting for the 1030am shift right now. You all know to what I refer.


Was your block an increased rate block?


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Was your block an increased rate block?


Yes


----------



## Myrney

Did any 2pm blocks drop?


----------



## Flexxx

46 to Cerritos, thankfully 45 of them were to a gated community.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Yes


$60 or $80?


----------



## sweatypawz

oicu812 said:


> $60 or $80?


Did you see any morning blocks for today? I was refreshing on and off since like 6am and nada.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> $60 or $80?


$60


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> $60


When'd ya pick up your 10:30?


----------



## Myrney

Yesterday at 1030a. Couldn't catch one for tomorrow


----------



## Myrney

My route was super easy. 24 drops, 34 packages. The entire route was on four total streets right next to each other. Finished in about an hour only because I knocked and waited at each door


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> $60


So no one got a $80 block?


----------



## Myrney

Guess not. Remember the first few weeks, back in October, when blocks were $66??? And then just night blocks were more.


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> So no one got a $80 block?


It was probably based on four hour routes so $20/hr. IIRC we were paid $22/hr a few times in the past


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Yesterday at 1030a. Couldn't catch one for tomorrow


Seems like most(all?) scheduled blocks are 10:30 so very few for us to pick up.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Seems like most(all?) scheduled blocks are 10:30 so very few for us to pick up.


They can also be 11ams. Last week I got 3x 10:30s and 2x 11ams.


----------



## Flexxx

Ah ok, last week all three were 10:30, same with my lonely block this week.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Ah, last week all three were 10:30, same with my lonely block this week.


Last week was severely over scheduled, I think. I dumped my 2 11am routes (Friday and today) to fish for increased pay 10:30 routes and nada!!! Got too greedy because of the "$80 block" email.


----------



## Myrney

Have no afternoon blocks dropped? I feel like such a crackhead refreshing all the time


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Have no afternoon blocks dropped? I feel like such a crackhead refreshing all the time


Aren't you on that fb group that post drop times?


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Aren't you on that fb group that post drop times?


Wait, what group???


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Wait, what group???


The idiots have a group on fb that post drop times lmao.

This gig is going down quick lulzzz. It happens with every gig. It's great then everyone and their mom hops on it.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> The idiots have a group on fb that post drop times lmao.
> 
> This gig is going down quick lulzzz. It happens with every gig. It's great then everyone and their mom hops on it.


What is the name of the group? This blows


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> What is the name of the group? This blows


No ideaaa! It's a private group I know that... I don't do FB. It is a toxic cesspool hahahaha!


----------



## Myrney

Forgive me, I'm old. But seriously, the same group corners the market every morning. It's crazy


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> No ideaaa! It's a private group I know that... I don't do FB. It is a toxic cesspool hahahaha!


I'm in one group right now. I swear, the moderator drives me up the freaking wall


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Forgive me, I'm old. But seriously, the same group corners the market every morning. It's crazy


The guy in the gold prius and another in a blue nissan(?). Not to mention the guy in the white ford edge.

I wish DLA7 would be opened now and those turdburglers would all go there. I'm also sure that they're on UP or lurking here.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> The idiots have a group on fb that post drop times lmao.
> 
> This gig is going down quick lulzzz. It happens with every gig. It's great then everyone and their mom hops on it.


Don't you love the people who have a friend ride along? I couldn't care less, but having them hang in the parking lot is odd


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> The guy in the gold prius and another in a blue nissan(?). Not to mention the guy in the white ford edge.
> 
> I wish DLA7 would be opened now and those turdburglers would all go there.


Gold Prius guy was all smug because he snagged a 1030am and I was too late


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Don't you love the people who have a friend ride along? I couldn't care less, but having them hang in the parking lot is odd


LMAO I love when people abandon their kids in the lot.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> The guy in the gold prius and another in a blue nissan(?). Not to mention the guy in the white ford edge.
> 
> I wish DLA7 would be opened now and those turdburglers would all go there. I'm also sure that they're on UP or lurking here.


Hopefully they go and we all stay. I bet it will trigger an exodus with people thinking they'll have dibs on shifts. I was driving thru Hacienda Heights yesterday morning. Um, nope.


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Have no afternoon blocks dropped? I feel like such a crackhead refreshing all the time





oicu812 said:


> Aren't you on that fb group that post drop times?





sweatypawz said:


> The idiots have a group on fb that post drop times lmao.
> 
> This gig is going down quick lulzzz. It happens with every gig. It's great then everyone and their mom hops on it.


Shots fired.

Lol, Think that's the group but DLA3 block are rarely posted from what I've seen. It's mostly just the Admin posting block screenshots for a different WH.


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx Aren't you that kid with braces?


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> Flexxx Aren't you that kid with braces?


Nope. Why do you ask?


----------



## oicu812

Just a new face I saw at the wh last week.


----------



## jaybee27

Myrney said:


> What is the name of the group? This blows


Its the "official amazon flex ic drivers (la, oc ie), you're in the group I believe. The pearl ford doofus is telling everyone at what times the blocks drop. I haven't seen him lately I think after his girl got fired he quit too


----------



## Myrney

jaybee27 said:


> Its the "official amazon flex ic drivers (la, oc ie), you're in the group I believe. The pearl ford doofus is telling everyone at what times the blocks drop. I haven't seen him lately I think after his girl got fired he quit too


I never saw those notifications! I must be totally out to lunch.


----------



## sweatypawz

Did i miss the evening blocks??


----------



## oicu812

sweatypawz said:


> Did i miss the evening blocks??


Didn't see one. Guess I'm going ridesharing later.


----------



## oicu812

Or I can do this.


----------



## Nubiwon

Are they off tomorrow? Didn't see any blocks offer.


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Are they off tomorrow? Didn't see any blocks offer.[/QUOTE
> 1030a dropped this morning. I was too slow.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Are they off tomorrow? Didn't see any blocks offer.


Nope, managed to snag my first 10:30 in weeks.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Nope, managed to snag my first 10:30 in weeks.


You go Flexxx!!! I actually had an offer for 1030a this morning but declined due to family


----------



## oicu812

I had a reserved for tomorrow. Just finished the 4:30p half an hr ago. Now being an ant at the anthill.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> You go Flexxx!!! I actually had an offer for 1030a this morning but declined due to family


10:30 sucks. 11,11:30 was much better.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> I had a reserved for tomorrow. Just finished the 4:30p half an hr ago. Now being an ant at the anthill.


OK, so what time did that drop? I'm not even sure I'm gonna try to work tomorrow. I feel like I'm getting sick


----------



## oicu812

It's a holiday. Traffic should be lighter than normal. Only reason to work.


----------



## Myrney

I'm hoping to grab two tomorrow


----------



## Myrney

Have I missed the drops today? I'm really frustrated


----------



## jaybee27

Myrney said:


> Have I missed the drops today? I'm really frustrated


I was the last one in today, I didnt see any racks for 11 or 1130


----------



## Myrney

jaybee27 said:


> I was the last one in today, I didnt see any racks for 11 or 1130


Oh wow.


----------



## oicu812

There was only 128 routes this morning. Half the volume of a typical Monday.


----------



## jaybee27

New building I dislike 18427 Studebaker in Cerritos...next to the dealers. How hard is it to continue a # sequence on apts...dont have them all mixed up. Leasing office = no help.


----------



## oicu812

That's nothing compared to the complex on Workman Mill Rd/E. Mission Mill Rd in Whittier.


----------



## Prg909

jaybee27 said:


> Its the "official amazon flex ic drivers (la, oc ie), you're in the group I believe. The pearl ford doofus is telling everyone at what times the blocks drop. I haven't seen him lately I think after his girl got fired he quit too


How do you join this group, it says it will send you a pm but where does it go to? Your Facebook pm or another pm? TIA


----------



## Flexxx

Are there more available blocks at the 10:30 drop than the last few week? Seems easier to grab one.


----------



## mr.white

Picked up a 230pm while doing my 1030am. Just waiting at the warehouse.


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> Are there more available blocks at the 10:30 drop than the last few week? Seems easier to grab one.


Lies! Never able to see 10:30block. And 11am block last a whole second lol


----------



## Flexxx

That's weird, I've been able to grab a 10:30 the last three days which I wasn't able to do the last few weeks.


----------



## jaybee27

Shout out to the latino guys in the truck and van that take their sweet ass time loading and chatting while the rest try to get out. Also shout out to the guy announcing the drop times on the fb group. -__-


----------



## oicu812

Be there first in line and you won't have a problem getting out.


----------



## Myrney

jaybee27 said:


> Shout out to the latino guys in the truck and van that take their sweet ass time loading and chatting while the rest try to get out. Also shout out to the guy announcing the drop times on the fb group. -__-


Hahahahaha

Omg. 24hr advance for tomorrow 1130a. I got really confused and missed it. Argh


----------



## Flexxx

Ugh, got a package to the 7-11 locker near Cerritos college and it turns out they no longer have lockers. The thing is this package was already returned and marked no location


----------



## jaybee27

Anybody want my 4.3PM block for tonight? Need to help out my parents.. Message me to set a drop time.


----------



## Myrney

jaybee27 said:


> Anybody want my 4.3PM block for tonight? Need to help out my parents.. Message me to set a drop time.


Yes!!!!


----------



## oicu812

LA is currently onboarding even more drivers. Go luck in grabbing blocks in the near future.


----------



## Flexxx

oicu812 said:


> LA is currently onboarding even more drivers. Go luck in grabbing blocks in the near future.


Tried signing up but LA wasn't an option.


----------



## oicu812

From the website, greater Los Angeles area was an option as of 1 minute ago and I was able to answer all the questions and go to the download page.


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping a 10:30 at 9:29


----------



## oicu812

Maybe they are onboarding more drivers in anticipation of DLA7 opening.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Maybe they are onboarding more drivers in anticipation of DLA7 opening.


I'm hoping that's the reason. Today I saw all new faces at the warehouse


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> Today I saw all new faces at the warehouse


Did you punch each and everyone of them in the face?


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Did you punch each and everyone of them in the face?


I was too distracted by the large boxes they wanted me to magically shrink and fit in my car


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I was too distracted by the large boxes they wanted me to magically shrink and fit in my car


Sometimes I play the Tetris song in my head and that gets me in the zone and boxes somehow fit.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Sometimes I play the Tetris song in my head and that gets me in the zone and boxes somehow fit.


I couldn't fit 7 of the 31. They were enormous. The new woman in charge was like "I don't know why they did that. Just fit as many as you can."


----------



## oicu812

Should've told them to give it to the red focus guy.



sweatypawz said:


> Sometimes I play the Tetris song in my head and that gets me in the zone and boxes somehow fit.


You weren't probably born yet when it came out.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Should've told them to give it to the red focus guy.
> 
> You weren't probably born yet when it came out.


Bahahahahaha


----------



## Showa50

Myrney said:


> I was too distracted by the large boxes they wanted me to magically shrink and fit in my car


You too?

When I got there big ones going to Studebaker where waiting for me. I put 8 of the big ones in my car and said that's all I could take. Right as I was about to leave they told me to wait, pull to the side, and unload. As easy as assigning someone boxes seems, they make it complicated.


----------



## Fleet180

Random Thought:

In Seattle, most apartment leasing offices would accept packages on the customers behalf. Where I used to live they would accept packages, and store them in a room that you could only access with a key fob, once inside you would have to swipe your fob again and a locker with your packages would open. 

Im surprised LA apartments dont do this, it streamlines the process, prevents package theft, and allows customers to get their packages even if they are not home.

Also on the delivery side, all we would have to do is drop off all the packages at the office and move on to our next stop.

Could you imagine if every apartment did that? Only in a perfect world lol


----------



## Flexxx

[strike]So yesterday I picked up a 10:30 block for today. Few minutes later I remembered I'd be busy so I dropped it hoping to pick up an 11 or 11:30 but at both drops I was unable to see the blocks. So yeah, don't drop a block hoping to pick up a later or earlier block because Amazon ain't having it.[/strike]

Nvm

Picked up an 11 without a problem today.


----------



## oicu812

There were no drops 11 or 11:30 yesterday for today that I saw so it's not what you're thinking. You can confirm it with others that were looking for the 11/11:30.


Showa I hope you get deactivated. You're trying to pull the same bs as the red focus guy has done.


----------



## Myrney

Word of the day: Artesia


oicu812 said:


> There were no drops 11 or 11:30 yesterday.


I was too slow for both 1030 and 11a drops today for tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## Flexxx

Showa50 said:


> You too?
> 
> When I got there big ones going to Studebaker where waiting for me. I put 8 of the big ones in my car and said that's all I could take. Right as I was about to leave they told me to wait, pull to the side, and unload. As easy as assigning someone boxes seems, they make it complicated.


Then what happened? Did they just kick you out...?



oicu812 said:


> There were no drops 11 or 11:30 yesterday for today that I saw so it's not what you're thinking. You can confirm it with others that were looking for the 11/11:30.


Ah OK, good to know, thanks.


----------



## jaybee27

Flexxx said:


> [strike]So yesterday I picked up a 10:30 block for today. Few minutes later I remembered I'd be busy so I dropped it hoping to pick up an 11 or 11:30 but at both drops I was unable to see the blocks. So yeah, don't drop a block hoping to pick up a later or earlier block because Amazon ain't having it.[/strike]
> 
> Nvm
> 
> Picked up an 11 without a problem today.


Yeah happened to me too. Few days ago dropped a 430 and someone posted that there was blocks available and I clicked just cuz of habit lol and there was nothing few mins later he posted a screenshot.. so yup Amazon ain't having it.


----------



## Flexxx

Well, I guess it might be happening, just not in that instance.

Dropping an 11 at 9:48


----------



## Showa50

Flexxx said:


> Then what happened? Did they just kick you out...?


Scanned the other boxes and made the drops.


----------



## Myrney

okay, nabbed a 5pm block. Felt like a champ. Then I got my route. 24 packages with 22 stops. the route took a total of 3 hours plus i had a go back and re-attempt. I got home at 9pm. The Amazon mapping program led me to closed off streets up in Montecito Hts. And I was totally going in a circle. Kind of like what I imagine being flushed down would feel like. At any rate, I am little tired and wishing the routes weren't so spread out.
I did mostly East LA, Montecito Heights, Highland Park, Boyle Hts.


----------



## jaybee27

Yeah these 430, 5pm routes have been getting ridiculous! People get up to 29! And spread up..smh.. I wonder if they think about the terrible traffic.. 3 days ago it took me 30 mins to get to Bell Gardens -___-


----------



## oicu812

With 4:30/5pm blocks, you definitely need to look at the stops on the map and plan accordingly. It'll have you double back quite a bit. You'll need to check the last stop(s) in your itineary to make sure it's not a stop that SHOULD be delivered in the middle of your route and not at the very end.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> With 4:30/5pm blocks, you definitely need to look at the stops on the map and plan accordingly. It'll have you double back quite a bit. You'll need to check the last stop(s) in your itineary to make sure it's not a stop that SHOULD be delivered in the middle of your route and not at the very end.


Totally. Last night I passed three locations that I had already delivered to. Nightmare


----------



## jaybee27

Saw 2 new drivers today.. oh oh


----------



## mr.white

11am 47 packages (even though the pick list had 44) 40 stops to lakewood. Did any of you catch a 1030 or 11am for tomorrow.?


----------



## oicu812

You must have been in the back. I didn't see you there.



mr.white said:


> 11am 47 packages (even though the pick list had 44) 40 stops to lakewood. Did any of you catch a 1030 or 11am for tomorrow.?


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> 11am 47 packages (even though the pick list had 44) 40 stops to lakewood. Did any of you catch a 1030 or 11am for tomorrow.?


I had 37 packages to 33 drops in Lakewood. Still took awhile. 
Was too slow for 1030. Didn't see any at 11


----------



## oicu812

Have a look at the asshole's car who left 2 totes and took only 16 boxes. His front passenger seat was completely empty as was his passenger seats. Nothing on the floor either. The lady to his right had 49. It's not the guy in the background.









It wasn't like he could not fit more. The totes had manila envelopes and small packages.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

$88 evening blocks! I'm sorry I'm at my other job, haha. Although I see now they're estimated 4 hour blocks, lol, so that's not as great.


----------



## oicu812

Nothing on the $88 yet. I got the regular $72/4 hr.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

oicu812 said:


> Nothing on the $88 yet. I got the regular $72/4 hr.


I saw a 5-9p, briefly, at the $88.


----------



## oicu812

I can't believe they offered the regular and increased rate at the same time.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> I can't believe they offered the regular and increased rate at the same time.


That blows!!!!


----------



## oicu812

They offered the regular rate early. Then the increased rate at about 30 minutes before start because they needed the people. The routes sucked though. Crappy routing all over the place.

Friend had increased rate but took him almost 4 hrs.


----------



## Showa50

Any difference between a 3hr block and a 4hr block? Besides more money. Is work load different?


----------



## Bobonyx

Showa50 said:


> Any difference between a 3hr block and a 4hr block? Besides more money. Is work load different?


Just finished 11.30 4 hr blk, I got lucky and got a rack that had 22, but the rest of the racks look the same didn't see any difference


----------



## oicu812

Bobonyx said:


> Just finished 11.30 4 hr blk, I got lucky and got a rack that had 22, but the rest of the racks look the same didn't see any difference


You probably got a rack for 12:00 which was 3hr.

The warehouse is sort of a mess without a blue vest or someone like Carla overseeing rack distribution.

It's almost a free for all and grab whatever rack you like.

The tail end of 10:30 had a bunch of double racks which were probably for 11:30. The warehouse workers were just grabbing racks and positioning them without knowing there were 4 hr blocks in between 3 hr blocks.


----------



## Showa50

Bobonyx said:


> Just finished 11.30 4 hr blk, I got lucky and got a rack that had 22, but the rest of the racks look the same didn't see any difference


There were a couple across from me that got hit with 50 packages. One guy said he was on a 3 hr block. I quietly took my 30 and headed out


----------



## Flexxx

Is there a 4 hour block today? Have a 10:30 so couldn't check.


----------



## Bobonyx

Flexxx said:


> Is there a 4 hour block today? Have a 10:30 so couldn't check.


Been checking, nothing so far.


----------



## jaybee27

Dropped my 1030 at 730.. hopefully that doesnt affect me getting one for tomorrow


----------



## Showa50

Did the blocks drop late last night? I woke up to a notification.


----------



## Bobonyx

Showa50 said:


> Did the blocks drop late last night? I woke up to a notification.


I usually pick up an 11.30 block early in the morning but none this morning, I never receive push notifications just always see 11, 1130 & 12 in the morning


----------



## Myrney

jaybee27 said:


> Dropped my 1030 at 730.. hopefully that doesnt affect me getting one for tomorrow


Of course you dropped it while I was getting my son off to school. ACK. I think, unless I score an evening block, I am off today


----------



## jaybee27

Myrney said:


> Of course you dropped it while I was getting my son off to school. ACK. I think, unless I score an evening block, I am off today


Woops sorry I didnt know you hadnt picked one up yest. I'll let you know before next time


----------



## Flexxx

There was like 20 racks


----------



## oicu812

I saw 10:30 before 7:30. Maybe someone else also dropped it.


----------



## mr.white

Back in the game after helping my dad out this week. Tried to get a 1030 and 11 am for tomorrow but no dice. Will try to fish


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Back in the game after helping my dad out this week. Tried to get a 1030 and 11 am for tomorrow but no dice. Will try to fish


I was wondering where you were!


----------



## oicu812

I'll be fishing all day today.


----------



## jaybee27

Same, saw nothing at 535 :/

And my app updated


----------



## Myrney

Amazon, why do you forsake us?


----------



## Bobonyx

Finally able to snag a 10.30


----------



## sweatypawz

Didn't manage to snag a 1030 for tomrorow for the first time in a while


----------



## Flexxx

Was a bit slow with the refresh but still managed to grab one.


----------



## Nubiwon

Saw it and was too slow. There were no 11am and 11:30am?


----------



## jaybee27

Nubiwon said:


> Saw it and was too slow. There were no 11am and 11:30am?


If you get the red bar. It pretty much bricks you from getting a 11, or 11.30. So you have to fish tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nubiwon

jaybee27 said:


> If you get the red bar. It pretty much bricks you from getting a 11, or 11.30. So you have to fish tomorrow morning.


Thank you for the info. Does that brick the app whole day too?


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone catch a 4:30/5 for today yet?


----------



## jaybee27

Nubiwon said:


> Thank you for the info. Does that brick the app whole day too?


No usually i am able to fish for an afternoon block normally.


----------



## Fleet180

Nothing so far, good luck with the fishing.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Didn't manage to snag a 1030 for tomrorow for the first time in a while


I feel nothing for you. I didn't get one either

I'm getting super pissy right about now. WTH is going on?

okay, so I grabbed a 5pm but damn, I can't make it down in time. I will drop my block at 355pm

dropped


----------



## Showa50

Got 2 today 5&6. Declined both, busy being lazy today


----------



## oicu812

jaybee27 said:


> If you get the red bar. It pretty much bricks you from getting a 11, or 11.30. So you have to fish tomorrow morning.


It's not everyday there's a 11 or 11:30.


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping 1030 9:40


----------



## Myrney

Whoa. Did I simply not see a shift offered at 1030a?


----------



## Fleet180

I didn't see a shift drop today


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> Whoa. Did I simply not see a shift offered at 1030a?


Nothing showed up at 10.30, also before the drop time I received a red bar technical error when I refreshed


----------



## Fleet180

Bobonyx said:


> Nothing showed up at 10.30, also before the drop time I received a red bar technical error when I refreshed


I got that red bar technical error too


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Bobonyx said:


> Nothing showed up at 10.30, also before the drop time I received a red bar technical error when I refreshed


Same here. Didn't see an 11 either.


----------



## jaybee27

Dam Norwalk! Delivered to the hayford, lowemont one way area.. smh. Dam dog ate one of the packages I dropped. Bet I'm getting a nice email


----------



## Myrney

Um, was there a 1030 drop???


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> Um, was there a 1030 drop???


Nope


----------



## Fleet180

Didnt see a 1030 drop, did anyone work a 1030 today?


----------



## oicu812

You can thank Amazon for giving the new drivers all of the reserved blocks.


----------



## M90015

I started driving for Flex in the very first weeks DTLA3 opened. I have been offered reserved blocks twice since then. I feel like I am in a dry spell with even fishing for shifts during the day. Seems like I can't get a shift with this latest update, or it could be the new hires are getting all the shifts to basically train themselves. Oh well. That's life. Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## Myrney

M90015 said:


> I started driving for Flex in the very first weeks DTLA3 opened. I have been offered reserved blocks twice since then. I feel like I am in a dry spell with even fishing for shifts during the day. Seems like I can't get a shift with this latest update, or it could be the new hires are getting all the shifts to basically train themselves. Oh well. That's life. Have a blessed day everyone.


It's hard not to feel defeated


----------



## Nubiwon

Haven't been able to see any blocks for 10:30, 11:00 or 11:30 the last couple days.


----------



## flexian

Myrney said:


> It's hard not to feel defeated


just wait till the paranoia kicks in....!


----------



## jaybee27

So whats up with the 1030 blocks? Any one working them?


----------



## Bobonyx

jaybee27 said:


> So whats up with the 1030 blocks? Any one working them?


I was only able to snag a 10.30 yesterday for this week. Hoping to get an 11 block for tomorrow in the morning


----------



## oicu812

5:00-8:00pm blocks blows. Each has been taking almost a full 3 hours if not more. They've been stacking the routes with 20+ packages with just as many stops with oddballs thrown in. I'm not saying that all 5pm routes are like that, but quite a few have been. If you have 20+ stops in Highland Park, good luck doing it under 3 hrs. With a late start, the drivers are getting screwed.


----------



## Showa50

Very light for me also. Only 2 blocks this week. I suspect there's some lag from thier outage this week. 

On Thurs, there were only 6 racks at my 11a spot. Usually its full.


----------



## Nubiwon

On Wednesday the blue vest told me they will be very slow this week. But didn't think it's gonna be this bad.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> On Wednesday the blue vest told me they will be very slow this week. But didn't think it's gonna be this bad.


Possibly training new employees? Did he specifically say this week or did he just say it was going to be slow? Hope this is just another one of Amazon's screw ups.


----------



## Nubiwon

He didn't mention about the outage. Just that it will be slow until next week. 
I haven't been able to get any blocks since then.


----------



## Showa50

Nubiwon said:


> He didn't mention about the outage. Just that it will be slow until next week.
> I haven't been able to get any blocks since then.


Could be seasonal too


----------



## Myrney

I'm gonna take a guess that the delay in tax refunds plays a bit of a roll. While Amazon and Walmart are not the same, the lack of cash flow by a large segment of the population could be affecting sales. Walmart already reported a fall off


----------



## oicu812

Maybe I should start buying crap from Amazon. I still have hundreds left in my Amazon account balance. I was told that I'm a hoarder so I probably shouldn't buy anything.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

No 10:30 again or was I just too slow? Lol


----------



## Nubiwon

No 10:30 nor 11:00 blocks, may be time to move on.


----------



## Flexxx

6:30 & 7 blocks 2hrs


----------



## Nubiwon

It was a 3 hr block from 5:30 to 8:30. Guess no one took it.


----------



## Myrney

It started out as a 5p - 8p apparently. Hahahahaha. I love how I get offers on the one day I'm sick

And I am actually receiving notifications for the first time in months.


----------



## oicu812

Because evening blocks suck.

Mornings blow.


----------



## UberPasco

flexian said:


> just wait till the paranoia kicks in....!


LMFAO!


----------



## jaybee27

I see the red focus


----------



## Fleet180

Just finished, BS mixed route that took me to whittier and la .. warehouse people were of no help and forced me to take the two to whittier despite not being my route number .. im getting tired of all this bullshit.


----------



## oicu812

delay at 5 caused me to use all 3 hrs.

quite a few missorts tonite.


----------



## Myrney

Okay so I wrote "feedback" through the app just stating how nice it would be if there were some rhyme or reason in the system of releasing blocks. The response was essentially: 

Yeah, no. If you need more income, do something in addition to this. We never promised you work.


----------



## jester121

At least they're consistent.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney, you can have all of my evening blocks.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

So has anyone here been working daytime shifts lately? Have there really not been that many racks? If newly onboarded drivers are getting reserved blocks there must not be much to deliver. Amazon is still hiring though, so I imagine our warehouse isn't slated for doom.


----------



## Bobonyx

tryingmyluck86 said:


> So has anyone here been working daytime shifts lately? Have there really not been that many racks? If newly onboarded drivers are getting reserved blocks there must not be much to deliver. Amazon is still hiring though, so I imagine our warehouse isn't slated for doom.


Last day shift worked was last Thursday 10.30, I have not been able to pick up any day shifts since then, I don't try and pick up night shifts anymore they are just too crazy.


----------



## oicu812

Monday there were about 10 racks. Didn't work it but was told the usual suspects were there.



tryingmyluck86 said:


> Amazon is still hiring though, so I imagine our warehouse isn't slated for doom.


Amazon is hiring a lot for the "future demand" but current needs are almost nil as they have Scoobies doing the bulk of the deliveries.


----------



## Nubiwon

So I wasn't the only one not seeing any blocks since last Thursday then.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Thursday was the last I worked, too. It's just crazy how abrupt the change has been. I have another job but would often pop open the app to see what was available and there would be blocks.



oicu812 said:


> Amazon is hiring a lot for the "future demad" but current needs are almost nil as they have Scoobies doing the bulk of the deliveries.


I didn't mean Flex, I mean actually hiring for the warehouse.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Myrney, you can have all of my evening blocks.


You know what's funny? I haven't been able to work the evening for the last ten days and now you're all scaring the bejeezus out of me!!!


----------



## Showa50

Last Thursday was my last block too. Only worked Monday and Thursday of last week.


----------



## methehero

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Thursday was the last I worked, too. It's just crazy how abrupt the change has been. I have another job but would often pop open the app to see what was available and there would be blocks.
> 
> I didn't mean Flex, I mean actually hiring for the warehouse.


Amazondelivers.jobs


----------



## Nubiwon

Who ever dropped the 11am block @7am. Thank you.


----------



## oicu812

Nubiwon said:


> Who ever dropped the 11am block @7am. Thank you.


Taunt much?


----------



## Flexxx

Lol

How many racks? Any new info?


----------



## Nubiwon

There were only 5 racks at 11am. Blue vest said only pre scheduled routes this week due to "re-organizing" flex lol.
They are getting rid of tots and implementing bags.... That'll be fun. Also, the routes today are all scatter around LA SGV and South gate. None going Lakewood and surrounding areas.

I went to the fashion district and South gate. BS trying to find parking at the district, end up parking 3 blocks away for 11 stops. Lucky I got a folding dolly in trunk for the packages. Still took over an hour and 3 bucks for parking. Overall it took exactly 3 hours including a return package to WH.


----------



## oicu812

Thanks to the Blue Vest for the 1 hr block to Vernon! $18 and you don't know if you'll die or not.


----------



## Myrney

Any drops?


----------



## Bobonyx

Missed 10.30 but nothing at 11 or 11.30


----------



## Myrney

Bobonyx said:


> Missed 10.30 but nothing at 11 or 11.30


I didn't see anything drop at 1030a


----------



## jaybee27

Dropping my 530. Anybody want it.


----------



## Fleet180

jaybee27 said:


> Dropping my 530. Anybody want it.


Same .. pm me if you want it


----------



## Myrney

I had Whittier tonight. 18 drops. In all reality, despite traffic, it was easy. Yeah, I got a few apartments, but nothing too terrible. 

So have you all read about the SD warehouse??


----------



## oicu812

Here's the list of blocks I saw today (Friday):
11:30am, 2:30pm, 5:30pm, 6:30pm and 8:30pm.

If I wasn't busy doing other crap, I still wouldn't have done any of the blocks today.


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> Here's the list of blocks I saw today (Friday):
> 11:30am, 2:30pm, 5:30pm, 6:30pm and 8:30pm.
> 
> If I wasn't busy doing other crap, I still wouldn't have done any of the blocks today.


That's a lot of swiping you did for being busy lol


----------



## Myrney

Oh well.


----------



## oicu812

jaybee27 said:


> That's a lot of swiping you did for being busy lol


Hardly swiped. Been busy driving. Info was crowd-sourced and verified. None of the info came from the circle jerks.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> So have you all read about the SD warehouse??


Somewhat similar with the morning flex routes going to Scoobies to keep them busy while regular flexers are getting screwed. Scoobies are also still delivering in their own vehicles in the evenings (~5pm). Flexers get the leftover morning/mid-afternoon routes and loaded evening routes.


----------



## Myrney

I wonder Scoobeez pays. Hmmmm


----------



## oicu812

They get less than flex when they deliver in their own cars, but they get more priority than flex.


----------



## SNAUber

This seems to be a popular LA area thread so I hope I can get an answer. I am registered at the Irvine Prime Now location. For the past 3 days, I have not been able to even see any available blocks in the apps. With the reserved blocks, I will have completed 31 hours for the week. I understand it is 8 hours max per day and possible 40 hours per week. Any clue why at 31 hours, I am not seeing any available blocks? For the past 3 days, I have been swiping non-stop for 3 hours straight while I catch up on movies at home. Thanks.

I just got an alert for next week's reserve blocks. At least I know I am not deactivated.


----------



## Myrney

I got a funny for y'all. I rarely enter from Smithway. So the GPS doesn't line up. I went to hot the magic button and it said "GPS not working? Contact warehouse." The good news is that I was ten minutes ahead of check in. But yeah. FYI


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Myrney said:


> I got a funny for y'all. I rarely enter from Smithway. So the GPS doesn't line up. I went to hot the magic button and it said "GPS not working? Contact warehouse." The good news is that I was ten minutes ahead of check in. But yeah. FYI


Oh geez. Thanks for the heads up. Ever since I moved to using my iPhone, I've always had to press that button because their pin for the w/h is waay off and I can never trigger it.


----------



## jaybee27

Myrney said:


> I got a funny for y'all. I rarely enter from Smithway. So the GPS doesn't line up. I went to hot the magic button and it said "GPS not working? Contact warehouse." The good news is that I was ten minutes ahead of check in. But yeah. FYI


Yeah i guess too many people were using the gps not working button and still be far away. Sometimes I exit the navigation and the I'll arrive button will show up


----------



## tryingmyluck86

I haven't had a block in around 10 days; Has it been this unorganized every morning lately? 

edit: Also, anyone know what's going on at the wh? I see they have new industrial racks being built (to replace the bakers racks?) and guys removing the old colored line markers from the floor. A few of the new racks reminded me of donut cases at the market lol. 

Got 57 packages to Lakewood today. Was the first in line but waited almost 20 mins to get into the wh.


----------



## Myrney

At least it was Lakewood. I got a pretty good neighborhood in Cerritos, 37 drops. But the 1130am people were totally held up. And then they almost didn't let me in. I dunno what to make of it.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> But the 1130am people were totally held up. And then they almost didn't let me in. I dunno what to make of it.


There were probably some slow ass scanners at 11:00 or people that like to talk that slows the line down.

They should scan all their packages and leave. Go outside to talk like the circle jerks.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Myrney said:


> At least it was Lakewood. I got a pretty good neighborhood in Cerritos, 37 drops. But the 1130am people were totally held up. And then they almost didn't let me in. I dunno what to make of it.





oicu812 said:


> There were probably some slow ass scanners at 11:00 or people that like to talk that slows the line down.
> 
> They should scan all their packages and leave. Go outside to talk like the circle jerks.


I was first in line for the 11:30, it wasn't the 11 people holding things up, it was the warehouse crew. The last 2 cars left around 11:23 but they were taking their sweet time setting up the next batch of racks. They had started staging them from when I first pulled up to wait, around 11:11, so I have no freaking clue why it took until past 11:30 to let us in.

As for slowing people down, that older gentleman who works mornings now does not know how to leave someone to do their job. Asked me a bunch of Qs about my car and talking about how huge my load was, while I'm answering politely but shortly, trying to focus on scanning and sorting in my car. Hoped he would get the hint, I'm not a people person and am here for the boxes not chit chat lol. He did the same thing last time, too.


----------



## jaybee27

Nice seeing some of you yesterday  it had been a while. Didnt see anything for today though :[


----------



## oicu812

I guess you weren't loading outside.


----------



## Myrney

it was nice to see some familiar faces this afternoon.


----------



## oicu812

Myrney said:


> it was nice to see some familiar faces this afternoon.


Who? I didn't see anyone familiar at 8:00pm.


----------



## oicu812

Bags replacing totes


----------



## oicu812

Don't deliver to this house.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

oicu812 said:


> View attachment 105087
> Bags replacing totes


How interesting that new totes = new racks, doesn't seem cost effective but I'm sure it somehow is. Also not sure how a tote is better than the plastic tub, unless I can take one with me for apartment deliveries, lol.


----------



## Flexxx

Hate the new bags already.

This block is going to suck


----------



## mr.white

First of all, it was good seeing a couple of you there at 1030am. I hadn't had a 1030 in a long time. Long story short my rack must of had like 50 packages but the problem was it was to the following cities. Rowland heights, diamond bar, la habrá, Fullerton, brea, Stanton, Westminster, buena park, Anaheim, garden grove,hacienda heights. And orange. I was like wtf! Luckily one of the ladies saw and reported it. So I had to unload the 32 packages i had scanded .at the end they gave me 7 packages. 1 commerce 1 monterey park 5 Whittier. Was back at the warehouse at 1230 because the 32 had not erased from my app. By 131pm all where erased. I don't hinkle they know what they are doing. So how was everyone's route today?


----------



## Flexxx

My 10:30 rout was a mess. All were to Whittier (39 p-35 stops) but they were scattered everywhere, ended up finishing at 1:20.

Guy with the previous crew said I could take a tote bag in case I needed it but the woman who goes around fist bumping everyone shut it down.

List had like 10 different four digit codes.


----------



## Myrney

oicu812 said:


> Don't deliver to this house.
> View attachment 105104


Wtf? I got charged in Monterey Park


----------



## jaybee27

mr.white said:


> First of all, it was good seeing a couple of you there at 1030am. I hadn't had a 1030 in a long time. Long story short my rack must of had like 50 packages but the problem was it was to the following cities. Rowland heights, diamond bar, la habrá, Fullerton, brea, Stanton, Westminster, buena park, Anaheim, garden grove,hacienda heights. And orange. I was like wtf! Luckily one of the ladies saw and reported it. So I had to unload the 32 packages i had scanded .at the end they gave me 7 packages. 1 commerce 1 monterey park 5 Whittier. Was back at the warehouse at 1230 because the 32 had not erased from my app. By 131pm all where erased. I don't hinkle they know what they are doing. So how was everyone's route today?


Those sound like DLA2 routes.


----------



## michaelb

mr.white said:


> First of all, it was good seeing a couple of you there at 1030am. I hadn't had a 1030 in a long time. Long story short my rack must of had like 50 packages but the problem was it was to the following cities. Rowland heights, diamond bar, la habrá, Fullerton, brea, Stanton, Westminster, buena park, Anaheim, garden grove,hacienda heights. And orange. I was like wtf! Luckily one of the ladies saw and reported it. So I had to unload the 32 packages i had scanded .at the end they gave me 7 packages. 1 commerce 1 monterey park 5 Whittier. Was back at the warehouse at 1230 because the 32 had not erased from my app. By 131pm all where erased. I don't hinkle they know what they are doing. So how was everyone's route today?


Next time you don't have to drive back to the warehouse, if they took it back they're suppose to remove it from your route on the laptop but if they don't you can just mark the package as "Missing" but it's not actually missing because they have it. And when it tells you to go back to the warehouse just use the GPS trick to bypass that. And yeah those are DLA2 cities.


----------



## oicu812

It did say DLA2 on those boxes.


----------



## methehero

DLA2 and DLA3 share some of the same delivery areas due to Amazon need to make changes


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Holy reserved blocks, Batman! Checked the app to see if by chance I had anything, since I haven't had a reserve in months, and I got 4. 

So happy but also thinking with all the changes they might all be awful routes, haha, but I'm trying to hustle so it's good.


----------



## iyengar

Do you guys get flex badges? I see logisitics guys doing prime now. All of them have badges


----------



## mr.white

Have an emergency. Dropping my 530pm tonight. Message me.


----------



## Fleet180

Theres a 9-10 sitting in offers fyi


----------



## oicu812

No reserve blocks except one evening one for next week.


----------



## K5UBER

No one is taking blocks. Blocks have been available for 10 minutes. They just increased the pay to $20/hr.


----------



## Flexxx

Yeah, saw the 1:30 then went to a 2-5. Would have been perfect on a weekday.

Amazon threw a reserved block my way yesterday for Friday.


----------



## oicu812

Your new competition.


----------



## sweatypawz

Do you have the pic of the van also?


----------



## oicu812

Nope. I don't have pic of the van cab.

Invasion of the cabbies at DLA3. Coming soon to all Amazon warehouses.


----------



## jaybee27

I got la canada this morn for 11. Where did everyone else go?


----------



## methehero

Use another companies vehicle saves gas.


----------



## Bobonyx

jaybee27 said:


> I got la canada this morn for 11. Where did everyone else go?


12 I got 29 to South Gate, took all 3 hrs and had to come back to return several pkgs


----------



## mr.white

12pm I got 30packages to pasadena. Finished by 2. Yesterday 1130am 12 packages to break and Fullerton. Finished fast but the drive to and back killed it.


----------



## oicu812

methehero said:


> Use another companies vehicle saves gas.


They pay for their own gas.


----------



## Flexxx

Still in line waiting for 11


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Flexxx said:


> Still in line waiting for 11


Oh geez, I'm almost there for my 11:30 lol.


----------



## Flexxx

Guy in yellow Scion TC (2 door) just left a full tote.

Slow scanners ahead, it's going to be a while 11:30s


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Lovely. -__- Still out here waiting and going to have to get someone to override being "late", since the GPS thinks I'm 1.8 miles from the warehouse.


----------



## jaybee27

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Lovely. -__- Still out here waiting and going to have to get someone to override being "late", since the GPS thinks I'm 1.8 miles from the warehouse.


Just close the app, click navigate and the arrived button should pop up


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Well, I was ready to hate today for the sheer amount of time it took to get in but this makes up for it and is definitely my record for most packages to 1 address haha.


----------



## Flexxx

Lol nice

Meh day, had to take one package back because the customer provided no access code or phone number


----------



## oicu812

I did 54 & 45 packages today. Quit your whining and *****ing!


----------



## jaybee27

oicu812 said:


> I did 54 & 45 packages today. Quit your whining and *****ing!


Want a cookie?


----------



## oicu812

Where's my cookie?


----------



## enigmaquip

What kind of cookie is it?


----------



## oicu812

One in pieces.


----------



## oicu812

Flexxx said:


> Lol nice
> 
> Meh day, had to take one package back because the customer provided no access code or phone number


You need to learn to call someone else in the building and get buzzed in. Tell them that you're delivering a package to them.


----------



## Showa50

Loads have been killer. Amazon figured out how to max loads, every shift has been closer to 50 packages than the 30 it was before. 

Apple app sux, and those rack bags suck.


----------



## Showa50

Anyone else notice the pickup time on a late block? My shift starts at 2p, but app says pickup by 9p, odd.


----------



## oicu812

Evening blocks = awesomeness

Always available to grab


----------



## oicu812

Just show up by the required time in app


----------



## oicu812

The cabbies are back and they are slowing the line up. They hang out around the Costco down on Telegraph and Washington.
















This CLS500 guy needed gas money. Got kicked out of the LAX mafia and has been doing flex for a couple of weeks.

Q: "How many packages do you have?"
A: "Huh?"










Next week, the ambulance will be at DLA3 doing flex when they aren't on-call.


----------



## oicu812

Also got one of these.








I have no time to call every customer when I have a morning route loaded with a ton of apartments. Majority of the time, no one answers calls from 206 area code.


----------



## Showa50

oicu812 said:


> Also got one of these.
> View attachment 107357
> 
> I have no time to call every customer when I have a morning route loaded with a ton of apartments. Majority of the time, no one answers calls from 206 area code.


I got a nice note to.

_If you have additional information regarding this event, please reply to this mail with more information_

Like I'm supposed to remember which of the hundred drops it is.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Showa50 said:


> I got a nice note to.
> 
> _If you have additional information regarding this event, please reply to this mail with more information_
> 
> Like I'm supposed to remember which of the hundred drops it is.
> 
> View attachment 107444


Amazon the next lawsuit.They love to threaten drivers with deactivation.


----------



## oicu812

Shit gets stolen and more likely customer scamming Amazon for free stuff. Amazon believes in the customer first over everybody else.


----------



## Flexxx

1:30 blocks sitting there for 15 minutes

Edit:Speaking of CE emails, if you delivered to an apartment at 9847 in Bellflower yesterday you can expect an email.


----------



## Myrney

Waiting for 530p and those taxis pulled up. Hahahaha. Together. 

I feel love two door red focus and two door BMW could be another couple


----------



## oicu812

Lane splitter dude?


----------



## Myrney

Dude, he's been told. But I guess when you're already breaking rules by driving a two door, who cares about the other rules?


----------



## oicu812

Maybe he just don't care like many other drivers are feeling these days.

I'll go rent a Smart car for a day and try Flex out with it.


----------



## Flexxx

Anyone else do South Gate and/or Maywood today?


----------



## Myrney

Nope. I got Cerritos in the a. M. And South El Monte right now


----------



## mr.white

I got Whittier for the 11 am and took the afternoon off.


----------



## Fleet180

Theres a 2 hour 730 just sitting there .. just in case anyone wants it. Been there for a while now.


----------



## Cas Va

oicu812 said:


> Shit gets stolen and more likely customer scamming Amazon for free stuff. Amazon believes in the customer first over everybody else.


They never stay on the side of the independent contractor. That's why started looking for a full time job. Thanks God a found it. Driving an average of 100 miles a week (15 hrs. Total ) and make 560 dls. Gross amount before deductions. Get paid with check. No worries with 1099's. If you look you can find.


----------



## jaybee27

Cas Va said:


> They never stay on the side of the independent contractor. That's why started looking for a full time job. Thanks God a found it. Driving an average of 100 miles a week (15 hrs. Total ) and make 560 dls. Gross amount before deductions. Get paid with check. No worries with 1099's. If you look you can find.


What company?


----------



## jaybee27

Those apts on Imperial Hwy in Downey are fun.. Del amo complex has nothing on these.


----------



## Fleet180

There is an 8-10pm and an 830-1030 just sitting there. Just a heads up


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping a 12 block at 10:03


----------



## oicu812

Not sure if Amazon will reimburse for this delivery from DLA3.


----------



## Flexxx

Had something come up shortly after picking up a 2:30, dropping at 1:35 $1/he increase


----------



## jester121

oicu812 said:


> Not sure if Amazon will reimburse for this delivery from DLA3.
> View attachment 110777


That's awesome. 3 hour block?


----------



## oicu812

jester121 said:


> That's awesome. 3 hour block?


Yup. Called customer to confirm that it'll be about a few days late while I make my way there.


----------



## Showa50

Quick tip: If you ever do a evening package only block.

The dla3 warehouse places a 'T' number on these package. These tend to be high priority same day delivery. The 2 numbers next to this T number are the order of the drop-off. Top number is the stop number, parentheses number is the package number. Helps sometimes with sorting.


----------



## oicu812

They are not high priority packages. They are standard shipping that are delivered in the evening routes. Priority packages go out in the morning to afternoon.

You will see the letter S on most of the packages and not P. You'll also see the letter E which is Economy.

S for standard or shit and not super duper priority.

You will rarely deliver S packages during the morning routes unless it's a redeliver.


----------



## oicu812

DLA3 is becoming a ghost town. Heard a bunch of employees got canned.


----------



## Flexxx

On Friday I think there were two employees total lol the 11 was a bit hectic, most if not all the packages were in bags with no rack.


----------



## oicu812

I'll be at the Irvine warehouse for the evening block tomorrow.


----------



## oicu812

I'm going to try for dla8 Hawthorne next time. This block lottery is so much fun.


----------



## Showa50

What's the address for DLA8?


----------



## oicu812

A day at DLA8. There are two entrances, one for 3hr and one for 4hr. Started morning with a 10am block 3hr. 20 or so packages to Torrance. Finished in 2-1/2 hrs as being unfamiliar with the area slowed the deliveries down. Continued with a 4hr block @ 2pm. One entrance is now closed. 35 or so packages to Redondo. Lots of apartments this time around. Finished in about 3 hrs just in time for the craptastic traffic here. Overall the warehouse is easy to get in and out of. The bad thing is if anyone from DLA8 thinking of working DLA3 blocks, they would crap their pants (or complain like a little b**ch) if they see the typical load from DLA3 compared to DLA8. Go to DLA8 for the weather. Stay for the shitty traffic.

Up next DLA9 Irvine.


----------



## RGV

oicu812 said:


> Up next DLA9 Irvine.


I'm waiting for your report.


----------



## oicu812

The person who did the 50 pkg dla8 route probably entered the wrong gate for the 4hr instead of the 3hr.


----------



## jaybee27

Some guy behind me today didn't even scan the packages, he just threw them in the trunk..lol


----------



## oicu812

A view of the loading area at DLA2.


----------



## Uberduber420

oicu812 said:


> A day at DLA8. There are two entrances, one for 3hr and one for 4hr. Started morning with a 10am block 3hr. 20 or so packages to Torrance. Finished in 2-1/2 hrs as being unfamiliar with the area slowed the deliveries down. Continued with a 4hr block @ 2pm. One entrance is now closed. 35 or so packages to Redondo. Lots of apartments this time around. Finished in about 3 hrs just in time for the craptastic traffic here. Overall the warehouse is easy to get in and out of. The bad thing is if anyone from DLA8 thinking of working DLA3 blocks, they would crap their pants (or complain like a little b**ch) if they see the typical load from DLA3 compared to DLA8. Go to DLA8 for the weather. Stay for the shitty traffic.
> 
> Up next DLA9 Irvine.


I agree the loads from dla 3 are bigger than dl8


----------



## Nubiwon

Anyone know where's Irvine warehouse location and where are the delivery cities?


----------



## oicu812

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone know where's Irvine warehouse location and where are the delivery cities?


It's on von karman. 92614


----------



## RGV

oicu812 said:


> A view of the loading area at DLA2.


Look like light load, it can either good or bad, and Anaheim is never good.


----------



## oicu812

Buena Park has lots of Vicino type apartments.


----------



## mr.white

Where did everybody go?


----------



## methehero

update on the next delivery locations 
DLA7 (chino) should be open around June and DSP1 (El Monte) around September


----------



## Flexxx

mr.white said:


> Where did everybody go?


Are you still doing this?


----------



## oicu812

You seriously do not need to drive into the warehouse for a 2hr block or for a return. No one outside is going to mug you.


----------



## andvhbk

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone know where's Irvine warehouse location and where are the delivery cities?


DLA9 is located at 17871 Von Karman. It's not visible from the street so look for the sign. It's a big warehouse with wider delivery area, from South Anaheim to Huntington Beach and Lake Forest ( the most far i have done). Not easy to get in and out. They do check your ID to check in, and ask you to show package count when you leave. Some vest check people in very very slow.



oicu812 said:


> A view of the loading area at DLA2.
> View attachment 112407


Yeah this place has no rack, no drive through like other warehouse. Have you seen Kimberly?


----------



## RGV

andvhbk said:


> Yeah this place has no rack, no drive through like other warehouse. Have you seen Kimberly?


I didn't see Kimberly a lot lately (well i'm not there 7days/week so i might be wrong).


----------



## oicu812

To the person or persons peeing on the floor in the men's restroom at the warehouse, please stop or go see a prostate specialist promptly.


----------



## Namdaman

DLA9 only offer 54$ for 3 hours block. no more 4 hours packages


----------



## oicu812

Go to dla8 if you want 4 hr blocks regularly


----------



## oicu812

Just a scratch. No big deal.


----------



## oicu812

DLA3 blocks releases are getting more unpredictable by the day. What's next? Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## tryingmyluck86

How are things going down at Commerce? Haven't done a block in over a month as my regular job had been more fruitful. They still using the lame bags? Lol.


----------



## Movaldriver

oicu812 said:


> DLA3 blocks releases are getting more unpredictable by the day. What's next? Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


DLA5 is doing super random release times. Rarely on the hour. You have to refresh constantly if you want blocks. It's crazy


----------



## oicu812

The only almost certain 24 hr release are the t routes and there are only a handful. Rest are released the day of from a few hours before start to just over an hr depending on who's working that night.


----------



## oicu812

DLA9 has expanded its delivery area to include:








It's only about 160 miles roundtrip from the warehouse.


----------



## oicu812

The Flex website is listing Los Angeles (City of Industry) as an option for delivery. I think it's really DLA7 - Chino unless it's an entire different one not many knew about.


----------



## Nubiwon

Is commerce warehouse very slow or just too many drivers? Been getting offers from dtla8 and dtla9 few from dtla2. Haven't seen dtla3 for few weeks now


----------



## oicu812

Nubiwon said:


> Is commerce warehouse very slow or just too many drivers? Been getting offers from dtla8 and dtla9 few from dtla2. Haven't seen dtla3 for few weeks now


It's DLA and not DTLA. DLA3 is not really that slow. It's just way too many new drivers competing for the limited blocks. Some vets are still there but some are elsewhere at other warehouses. Also, lots of new hires for the graveyard and morning shift at the warehouse. Lots of missorts and packages that weren't checked in.

Just the other day, some idiot in a red previa tried splitting a lane and hit some dude's driver's door and probably caused a couple thou of damage.

Tip for new drivers, if your scan gets an error that says wrong barcode and not the red screen when you scanned the wrong QR code, put that aside and move to the next package. Take all of those that says wrong barcode to the desk and tell them that they don't scan. Too many new drivers taking forever to get out of the warehouse in turns holding up the line of people trying to leave which slows the next shift of drivers down. If you can't scan and leave in 10 minutes or less, you're taking too damn long.


----------



## oicu812

*Tip for new drivers:*

Don't scan one package and load that package. Scan ALL then organize/load.


----------



## mr.white

How's everyone doing?


----------



## oicu812

Seeing lots of new people as always.


----------



## Flexxx

There's really no need to disturb the neighbors guys lol


----------



## oicu812

I saw a newish MBZ yesterday. Lady was slow as molasses scanning and loading one package at a time into the back seats. She left 2 bags and several boxes behind. Didn't see her loading anything into the trunk nor front passenger seat. The warehouse worker made excuses for her when another driver questioned why she left all those packages behind.


----------



## jaybee27

Flexxx said:


> There's really no need to disturb the neighbors guys lol


Lol there is a guy with a grey honda and cap that does that


----------



## Flexxx

24 packages for four hour route. Employees running around splitting raçks because they screwed up.


----------



## oicu812

Someone desperate took a 1.5 hr $27 block. Must be at the warehouse already and delivering to down the street.


----------



## Cas Va

You drive more now but how about your pay. It is the same right? Amazon its getting bigger now. But you getting the same pay rate like 2 years ago. I sent an email to Amazon Flex. And I hope everybody will do the same. Please raise your voice.


----------



## Shangsta

Cas Va said:


> You drive more now but how about your pay. It is the same right? Amazon its getting bigger now. But you getting the same pay rate like 2 years ago. I sent an email to Amazon Flex. And I hope everybody will do the same. Please raise your voice.


They will laugh at you. Minimum wage means nothing to an independent contractor.

We have a 15 dollar minimum wage where I live. Flex still pays 18 an hour


----------



## Cas Va

Shangsta said:


> They will laugh at you. Minimum wage means nothing to an independent contractor.
> 
> We have a 15 dollar minimum wage where I live. Flex still pays 18 an hour


I don't think so. If everybody do it, they going to do something. Like somebody said only if you take this gig as a full time time job then you are not going to do nothing just to keep working for them. But business is business man. Here is the reply :



Cas Va said:


> I don't think so. If everybody do it, they going to do something. Like somebody said only if you take this gig as a full time time job then you are not going to do nothing just to keep working for them. But business is business man. Here is the reply :


Not because you are an IC, you are going to do your job for free, come on. Or do it for the minimum wage. Unless that you get very good tips.


----------



## oicu812

For those still working out of DLA3 or other DS around LA/OC, the buffer between blocks from different delivery stations is now 1 hr down from 2 hrs.

Example, if you have a 10:30-1:30 block from DLA3, you wouldn't see block offers from other stations that starts earlier than 3:30pm. Now, you would be able to see blocks starting at 2:30pm.

The main reason for the buffer is to allow drivers to finish their routes before going to a different delivery station and to allow returns at the original station that the packages were picked up at and not returned to the wrong station.


----------



## oicu812

One more thing of note. The max hours one can have in the LA/OC area is now 8 hrs a day. Last time I was able to get 9 hrs was back in late June.


----------



## oicu812

Looks like Amazon is staffing up for a warehouse in Vernon. Prime Now hub?


----------



## oicu812

$66 for 3 hrs 5:30-8:30.


----------

